# [LPF] A Bad Light



## sunshadow21 (May 29, 2011)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: HM

Start Date: 05/29/2011
 End Date: 9/08/2011

Players:
 Anna Belacqua
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 685
starting xp: 1394 + time xp: 1012 + encounter xp: 1800 = 4206; level 3 8/28/11
4206 + remaining time xp: 150 + remaining encounter xp: 400  =  4756 total xp
time gp:  1012 (92 days at level 2) +  170 (10 days at level 3) = 1182 time gp
Borric Hawkins
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 685
starting xp: 4211 + time xp : 660 + encounter xp: 1200 = 6071; level 4 07/12/11
6071 + remaining time xp: 1276 + remaining encounter xp: 1000 = 8347 total xp
time gp:  748 (44 days at level 3) + 1450 (58 days at level 4) = 2198 time gp
Orlando Furioso
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 685
starting xp: 5297 + time xp : 270 + encounter xp: 500 = 6067; level 4 06/16/11
6067 + remaining time xp: 1848  + remaining encounter xp: 1700 =  9615 total xp
time gp:  306 (18 days at level 3) +  2100 (84 days at level 4) = 2406 time gp
Sylvain Marana
Encounter XP: 2200; Encounter GP: 685
starting xp: 4302 + time xp : 660 + encounter xp: 1200 = 6162; level 4 07/12/11
6162 + remaining time xp: 1276 + remaining encounter xp: 1000 = 8438 total xp
time gp:  748 (44 days at level 3) +  1450 (58 days at level 4) =  2198 time gp


 [sblock=Adventure Rules]If these look familiar to some of you, it's  because I am cheating and starting from perrinmiller's useful setup,  because it works, and I see no point in reinventing the wheel.

* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice   roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order  to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the   DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the   DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving  you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and  gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat  spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be  required in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=encounter rewards]Fake Light: 300 xp each, 125 gp each
Ghouls on the Beach: 300 xp each, 100 gp each
Grick: 200 xp each, 10 torches, 5 hooded lanterns with a point of oil loaded
Lycast: 400 xp each, 2 +1 rapiers, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, Pearl of Power (level 1), Wand of Prestidigitation (34 charges),   Magicians Bag of Tricks (Top Hat)*: Rabbit (weasel stats - attach),  Weasel, Turtle, Tiny Bird (Raven stats), Cat; 20% chance for each; 1100  gp
Skrom and friends: 600 xp each; 2 anchor feather tokens, 2 bird feather tokens, 1 fan feather token, 1 tree feather token 
Goblin Lookouts: 400 xp each; 460 gp in coins/gems/jewelry each[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Just checking in to get my subscription running





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Nothing [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (May 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Same here.  I am going to try and learn how to bang out the mini stats block today or tomorrow as well.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Glasseye invited Anna along, if there is room for another.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine considering we seem to have lost Zelana.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury steps outside the Dunn Wright just as Borric is returning.  "Ho there, Borric!  Ready to find out what this job is about?  I certainly am.  A few days of inactivity is just about all I can handle.  Let's go bash some heads."  He turns to Anna.  "I hope you don't have any philosophical opposition to violence.  I find it is often the quickest way to solve problems."

Looking around the streets Fury rubs his hands together in obvious anticipation.  "Let's see...  I think we need to go _this_ way."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Updated my sheet with a few more mundane purchases






Borric walks up with a grin, "Hoy!  Look what I bought."  He flicks the two light hammers dangling from his weapons belt.

"Now I can hammer nails right and proper.  They will help against skellies too if we run into those fookers.  Pardon my dwarven, Anna."

Strapping on his shield, the walking arsenal is ready to go once Fury points out the way.  He intends to take point of the main force, letting Fury do the scouting.  As they head out, he sings (slightly off key) a bawdy song about whores, wine, and cheap patrons of brothels that will likely make Anna blush due to its graphic nature.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

You find the militia headquarters easily enough, and the captain wasn't lying when he said the the army seemed to go out of their way to copy the militia building but make everything bigger. Even the smallest details got copied and enlarged. 

After asking about the front desk who to talk to about "the lighthouse problem," the receptionist frowns, but points to Colonel Merono's office, as he is in charge of the swamp district to the south. When you get to his office, you get an outright wince from his secretary, but you are told to go on in and get your business done with. When you enter you see the colonel lecturing a captain using words only a seasoned officer could use, and though his voice is steady, this eyes and words make it very clear that the captain is in big, big, big trouble. As you close the door, both men notice you for the first time, and it is harder to tell which one is more embarrassed. After taking a moment to catch his breath and recompose himself, the colonel addresses you, slightly irritated, to put it mildly,   "Is this interruption necessary? I am in the middle of something here."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops, Zelena was our face.  Anna is pretty and a natural, I hope.  I will let her have a chance before Borric starts being rude and disrespectful.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


With +11 Diplomacy & Bluff looks like Anna is the new face of our band of the the obnoxious and odd.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

Anna steps forward, remembering Borric's songs in the street and feeling apprehensive about letting him do any of the talking.

She curtsies and addresses the Captain,

"Pardon our interruption Sir.  My name is Anna Belacqua and my companions here are Misters Fury, Hawkins, and Marana.  We are here on account of the lighthouse business. it has come to our attention that you may be in need of certain services, and we would like to offer our assistance in the matter."

She crosses her hands in front of her, awaiting his reply...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

The colonel frowns, gives the captain an evil look, "Wait outside. I will deal with you shortly," and once the flustered captain has left, takes a minute to compose himself before addressing you again. "You can tell the admiral that the good captain here and his men will be on his way double timing it to his ^$(&#$(* lighthouse within the hour. He simply needed a reminder of how to properly follow orders."


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

Anna nods, before asking

"Is there anything else, or will we be receiving further instructions from the Admiral?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

"You're the fools he sent to harass me. You would know that better than me." The colonel is clearly getting very annoyed with the entire conversation.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

Anna's voice is firm, and she takes a very no-nonsense posture as she speaks...

"Listen.  It's obvious you are upset about this entire fiasco, but we are here to help you.  So let's try to be civil and cooperate.  If you want us out of your hair we will take our leave presently, but I do hate to leave a business arrangement on such a poor note."









*OOC:*


taking 10 on a diplomacy check for a total of 21


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

"Very well. How much did the admiral tell you about the situation?"









*OOC:*


Just a note, Anna, because you missed the first part of the conversation. The others heard about it from another militia captain wanting to actually enjoy his leave, not any admiral, who the colonel thinks you heard it from.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

"Truth be told Colonel, the Admiral was not the one who sent us.  We heard about the situation from a member of the guard.  That's why we are here, to see what we can do to help.  So why don't you explain the situation in full to  us, I'm sure if we can get a better idea of the situation we can come up with a solution that will redeem you in the admiral's eyes.  Everybody wins."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

The colonel looks you all over quietly, visibly relaxing as he does so. "My apologies for the harshness. I had temporarily forgotten that Captain Pelonus knew about the situation and was likely to be going somewhere that would have adventurers looking for work. The situation is very simple. Some goblins, and who ever managed to corral them this time, took over one of the lighthouses to the south, again. Why the navy doesn't post guards in such lighthouses is beyond me, but they don't and we are expected to bail them out when the poor sods they make man them inevitably get overrun by the not so nice local population. But I digress. This time it appears that they are organized enough to setup a false light some distance away to lure ships into the deadly reefs by the lighthouse proper that the light is supposed to keep them away from. If you wish to help, I can find some way to put together a reward, probably at least in part from Captain Rossi's pay. If you really want to be helpful, if you could get the names of the ships that have crashed thus far, I might be able to put one over on that blasted admiral for once. You do that, and I think I can find some extra coin beyond the official pay. Just don't tell anyone about it." The bit about the captain's pay was slightly under his breath, but it didn't look like he went too far out of his way to hide it.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 2, 2011)

"I see.  Well I'm sure we will be able to solve the problem for you.  We will also try to find the names of the crashed ships if it is feasible to do so."

She turns to the rest of the group

"Do any of you have anything to add or any questions?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 3, 2011)

"Beat up on some goblins and find out the victimized ships.  I think we can handle that, Colonel."









*OOC:*


Back to regular posting on Saturday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric chimes in, "I can smash goblins.  Those little fookers heads make nice popping sounds when their skulls crack open."

"If you ask me, that turd captain deserves to pay for our services if he is worthless, but he's your problem, Colonel. Unless you need us to kick his arse around too."

"Perhaps the lass here thinks we need a better deal, eh?  So far I have yet to hear an actual amount of gold." 

He looks to Anna to see if she has any business acumen at negotiating.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 3, 2011)

Anna chimes in,  


"Right, lets talk hard figures.  Dealing with the goblins is the job, extras such as helping you put one over on the Admiral  will cost extra.  What are you prepared to offer us?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

"And, of course, we'll need to know where to go.  But I suppose the good Captain can lead us there if he's returning."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 3, 2011)

The colonel laughs as the party speaks, "I like you guys; too bad I can't transfer some of that sense into by my laggard captain standing outside my office. Directions are simple enough; my secretary can get you those,as well as the full report of what our last patrol was able to discover. The road there shoudn't be a problem for folks as well armed as yourselves. As to pay, I have to run that by the quartermaster before I can quote you anything, but it will be well worth your while, and any loot that still remains from the beached ships would be yours by right of salvage as long as you don't make too much of a fuss about where you got it."


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 3, 2011)

"Alright, it sounds as if we have ourselves an accord.  Unless anyone objects?"

She looks to the rest of the group.

"If not then we should be on our way..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 3, 2011)

"When you leave, if you could send the captain in, I would appreciate it. Now that he has had time to consider my earlier thoughts, I have some tasks for him to reinforce the words." You get the impression that you really don't want to be the captain right now.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury nods and exits the room.  Outside the office he looks grimly at the captain.  "The Colonel would like to resume your dressing down."  He pauses a moment.  "Good luck."  Fury turns to the Colonel's secretary.  "We are now in the employ of the Colonel; you can verify that when he is, ah... not busy.  If you would please give us the information concerning the beleaguered lighthouse, directions, etc.?  Thank you."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*



Fury said:


> "And, of course, we'll need to know where to go.  But I suppose the good Captain can lead us there if he's returning."



Borric comments wryly, loud enough for all to hear, "Not bloody likely, from what I gather."

Back outside the office, Borric sizes up the Captain and scoffs, "Luck?  The numb nuts is likely to lose a chunk or two out of his arse."

He listens to the directions carefully. Though he is not a local, Borric does have a good memory for these things and he intends to be up front in case there is trouble along the way. He stows the shield in favor of carrying his composite longbow when they leave the city.









*OOC:*


Marching order?  Fury & Borric, followed by Syl and Anna. Good enough?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Composite Longbow [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fine marching order as far as I am concerned. 







"Guess there is no time like the present then gents, and lady...let's go save us a lighthouse."


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 4, 2011)

As the group departs, a realization dawns on Anna.  She quickly addresses the rest of the group.

"We appear to be a bit short on healing magic don't you think?  If there is going to be combat involved in may behoove us to shore up that particular shortcoming."

Thinking for a moment she continues,

"I believe that I know enough to be able to use a wand, perhaps not in the heat of combat but during downtime should we find any.  Would any object to us stopping by the Mystic Pearl and purchasing one?"

[sblock=OOC] Anna have enough UMD to be able to operate a wand of CLW about 55% of the time [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syl knows CLW, so if we get a wand, he can use it perfectly fine with no chance of failure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric smiles and teases, "Don't worry your pretty little head about that, lass.  Fury has got it covered."

"Besides, I don't plan on getting hit by goblin weapons anyway. Har, har... Ack, pfft."

He spits out something that went down the wrong way when he laughed. 








*OOC:*


Got the wand already. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Composite Longbow [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 4, 2011)

Anna gives Borric a blank stare as he spits on the street.

"Well that puts my mind at ease then.  Off we go?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury grins at what he presumes are Borric's antics but addresses Anna's concern about healing.  "Oh, yes, already picked up a healing wand at the Mystic Pearl last time I was on Arcane Row.  Got tired of my guts getting spilled all over the place.  But, just in case I go down, this is where I keep my wand."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2011)

The lighthouse is only 10 miles to the south of town, but the road conditions and terrain turn the trip into a rough 3 day march. As the colonel said, you have no real problems on the way there. Anyone who thinks that you might be a good target takes one look at the walking armory from a good distance away, and scatter pretty quickly. The terrain alternates between pure swamp and only partial swamp, with a few tree stands here and there to break up the landscape. Few homesteads or even hunters can be found in this portion of the swamps along the coast, and pirates, bandits, goblins, and frogmen rule here with few outside challenges. After 3 days of hot and muggy travel on the only "road," which is more like a game trail at places, you are nearing the site of the lighthouse in late afternoon, when off to your left, you see goblins preparing to light the fake light. They see you, and line up to defend the rickety tower, with 4 archers on top who send poorly aimed arrows in your direction as you approach.

Initiative:
You
Them

[sblock=map]The swamp water is difficult terrain, the ocean is impassable.




[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 4, 2011)

Seeing that the goblins have spotted them, Anna wastes no time, jumping immediately into an invocation.  The air seems to grow heavy around her as her eyes blaze, the words of the spell taking on a life of their own.









*OOC:*


Casting Sleep.  1 round casting time.








[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 4, 2011)

"Good idea, sister," Syl mutters under his breath, seeing the pretty newcomer being casting a spell he knew very well.  "Let's put all of them to sleep so Borric and Fury can deal with them."









*OOC:*


Syl also casts Sleep.  One round casting time.







Mini Stats:  [sblock]  Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:*  12 *Fort:* +3  *Ref:* +3 *Will:*  +3
Spells Remaining:  1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining:  All
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury twitches with an instinctual urge to dive forward and engage the enemy.  However, the commingled voices of his friend, Sylvain, and the newly acquainted Anna casting spells check him and instead he simply draws his rapier and holds it loosely in preparation of the goblin advance.  "I'm not sure what these two have planned," he says to Borric with a jerk of his head towards the two spellcasters behind him, "But I hope there's a couple left for us when they finish."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you are going to cast spells, including DCs is helpful.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I was going to post it along with the target square at the top of the next round.  DC 20 for mine, 21 if any of these goblins have a fetish for human females


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I was waiting untli the next round as well.  DC 16 will save on Syl's spell.







Mini Stats:  [sblock]  Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:*  12 *Fort:* +3  *Ref:* +3 *Will:*  +3
Spells Remaining:  1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining:  All
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks up at the rickety tower and remarks, "Hopefully they will deal with those archers up top of that thing. I am staying right here to provide cover for them."

He stows his longbow and steps to his right, quickly drawing out his guisarme.  He stands ready to slice the first bugger in range, "Come on, ya fookers!"

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Stow longbow
*Free Action:* 5ft step to C11 & quick draw guisarme
*Standard Action:* Melee on first target in range; 1d20+7=10, 2d4+4=9
*AoO:* If applicable when a goblin tries to move through his reach; 1d20+7=14, 2d4+4=8[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

The archers once again unleash a round of arrows from the top of the 80 ft tall tower, and one actually manages to bounce off Borric's armor, though there is no danger of it ever going through it. The rest of the arrows fly all over the place, landing harmlessly in the swamp. The goblins on the ground can hear the casters chanting, and all react differently.

The one closest to the party is the first to react, and he moves along the edge of the swamp towards Borric, dodging out of the way as Borric tries to nail him with a ranseur twice, but his blade proves to be equally ineffective against Borric. The next three waver, but seeing their comrade move forward, decide to charge forward, avoiding Fury, hoping that Borric doesn't have the ability to react to multiple threats quickly. One of them manages to get to Anna and deal 3 damage. An additional attempt on Borric bounces off the armor, but a sword strike on Fury manages to draw some blood with 1 damage. The goblin closest to the road also charges Fury, but misses horribly.

2 other goblins, seeing the party fully engaged, moves to protect the suddenly unprotected tower, while one moves behind the tower to wait and see how the fight develops, prepared to run if things get too ugly.

[sblock=map]The swamp water is difficult terrain, the ocean is impassable. The goblins with red squares charged.





Anna: 7/10 hp; casting Sleep; needs concentration check DC 13
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 24/25
Sylvain: 26/26; casting Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric will go last to let the sleep spells be targeted we get results and Fury can take the flanking.  The Hammer will bat clean up.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 5, 2011)

Grimacing momentarily at the deep slash the goblin delivered to her, Anna pushes through the pain and finishes her incantation.  The power of the spell unleashes on the Goblins in the tower, the arcane forces attempting to pull their minds into unconsciousness. (target lower right corner of K-5, 10ft radius)

Turning her attention to the threat at hand, she quickly begins intoning anew, dodging the goblin's attacks.  A moment later a cone of dazzling light shoots forth from her hand, engulfing the four goblins in front of her.

[sblock=Actions] Finishing casting Sleep (DC 20), casting Color Spray, (DC 16) [/sblock]
Concentration (DC 13) (1d20+7=20)
Casting Defensively (DC 17) (1d20+7=19)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 7/10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll let you retarget where you put your sleep, Anna, as the tower is just tall enough that you can't quite hit the top where the goblins are. Sylvain's can just get there with the extra 10 feet of range he has due to being one level higher.


----------



## Arnold1 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Lover of playing games*

That's great.I am a great lover of playing games in computer. Thanks.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Syl waits to see the approximate location of Anna's incantation and  tries to target more of the archers.  He directs his spell at K6 and the  surrounding shooters.

After finishing his spell, he takes a 5' step backwards, and uses his abilitiy to strengthen his an ally's attacks.  "Take them down, Fury," Syl says as the hex takes effect.









*OOC:*


Cast Fortune Hex on Fury.






 
Mini Stats:  [sblock]  Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:*  12 *Fort:* +3  *Ref:* +3 *Will:*  +3
Spells Remaining:  1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining:  All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

The archers in K5 and M6 fall asleep from Sylvain's spell. The others shake it off.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


darn, I had assumed 120ft would be enough, oh well, I'll target the goblin at I-7.  Effects of my color spray?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

The one in I-7 falls to the ground, fast asleep. Of the goblins hit by the color spray, the goblin in front of Fury barely makes his saving throw, and the rest collapse to the ground out cold with too many conditions to list as they take the full brunt of the sudden flash of magical colors.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 5, 2011)

"Wow, look at that Waltor.  Pretty impressive, huh?" Syl speaks to his scorpion, looking at what was left of the goblins that had seemed likely to overrun them, before Anna's spell. 
 
Mini Stats:  [sblock]  Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:*  12 *Fort:* +3  *Ref:* +3 *Will:*  +3
Spells Remaining:  1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining:  All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2011)

Fury lunges forward feeling Syl's hex tingle across his skin like the skittering of little arachnid feet and pulling his blade unerringly towards the remaining standing goblin in front of him.  He shivers a bit as the feeling of being crawled upon fades.  "Effective.  _Creepy_, but effective," he murmurs.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Before the poor goblin can stop blinking from the light, Fury runs it through with his rapier, and it drops to the ground dead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric, so far is feeling useless as teets on a bull, and snarls, "Alright you little turd."

He drops his guisarme, draws 'mageslayer', and readies his shield.  But the faithful weapon only glances ineffectually off the buggers armor, eliciting some dwarven curses from the fighter and, "Blast! Stand still ya lil' fook!"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Quick draw MWK flail & drop guisarme
*Move Action:* Ready shield
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on D-10; MWK Flail (1d20+8=13, 1d8+3=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's how Ausk feels right about now, just for the record.







The remaining goblins on the ground that aren't asleep or already in melee are gone; you see them disappear to the south post haste. The awake archers continue to fire, but are clearly not a threat to the heavily armored front line of the party. The goblin by Borric swings with desperate fury, but only annoys Borric.
 
[sblock=map]The swamp water is difficult terrain, the ocean is impassable. Dots represent sleeping goblins. The diamonds are the color sprayed goblins.





Anna: 7/10 hp
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 24/25 hp
Sylvain: 26/26 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Blocking the goblins attack with the shield, Borric expertly sets the bugger up to take the spiked ball of mageslayer upside of the head, denting it severely.  "Got ya!  Finish these sleeping turds before they awake, I'll get that one over there.  Syl or Anna, if you have a free hand, can you bring my guisarme when you follow?"

He moves along the water towards his next victim.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Melee attack on D-10;MWK Flail (1d20+8=23, 1d8+3=11) assuming kill
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to G10 only if target is dead, otherwise 5ft step to D-11
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

"Good work, you two.  We clean these up then we can take out that little light-tower."  Fury looks down at the stunned and sleeping goblins almost with pity.  Shaking his head he carefully places his rapier over one of the creature's heart and thrust through it.

[sblock=Actions]Full-round: deliver coup de grace[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 6, 2011)

Anna, being without a weapon, opts to stand back and let Fury do his work, though she watches the goblins carefully, ready to fire off another spell should any regain consciousness.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 7/10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

You efficiently take care of the remaining goblins in front of you, while the archers watch and wait for you to move closer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Are we in a new combat round? If so, Borric is closer already @G10. Also Anna can use the guisarme to deliver coupe de grace, the -4 penalty for non-proficiency doesn't apply.






Borric calls over his shoulder, "Can someone bring my guisarme?"

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 7, 2011)

"One of us will get it, Borric.  You worry about getting at those archers shooting at us first!"



Mini Stats:  [sblock]  Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:*  12 *Fort:* +3  *Ref:* +3 *Will:*  +3
Spells Remaining:  1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining:  All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury glances back at Sylvain and Anna.  "Either of you got something to crack that nut?"  He motions to the tower with the goblins on it.  "I figure it's a hundred feet or so; long way to climb with them raining arrows down on your head.  Suggestions, Borric?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 7, 2011)

"I can try to put the rest of them to sleep, but other than that, I've got nothing." 

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks up and considers aloud, "Hmm, with my composite longbow, I have probably better range than them.  Eventually, I might be able to pick them off before I run out of arrows."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury gazes thoughtfully up at the tower as he considers what Borric said.  He rubs his chin.  "Ok.  Borric, if you could pick 'em off if one looks to drop something on my head then I'll climb up there and do clean up.  No need to waste arrows unless necessary."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not worrying about Initiative at this point, as the goblins are high enough up that even at the base of the tower, you are beyond normal shortbow range, so their chances of hitting aren't high enough to worry about.







[sblock=Borric]This tower is not flimsy but it relies on only a few key support poles that if removed would cause problems for the whole tower.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


LOL.  I forgot I took some Knowledge of Engineering.






Borric takes a careful look around at this rickety tower and puts his shield and flail away and retrieves his guisarme from Syl (or whoever). He suggests, "Keep and eye out for those few that ran away.  They might decide to return with a couple or ten bugbears and brighten our day."

He calls up to the goblins at the top, aloud, "Hey ya fooks up there!  You wanna come down and tussle, or would you like us bring the tower down so you go splat instead?"

Not really caring, he makes sure everyone is a safe spot when the tower falls before he starts to work on the weaker supports with his guisarme and flail.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 8, 2011)

Anna smiles and crosses her arms in front of her, watching the men piece out how to get to the goblins and eventually start trying to tear down the tower.

"Well this is something, isn't it?"

She scans the horizon, keeping a lookout for any more goblins, still smiling to herself at the antics of Borric, Fury, and Sylvain

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 7/10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 9, 2011)

"Yep, if they don't feel like coming down here to face us on the ground, I'd say us tearing the tower down would be a pretty good second choice.  Tear away gents!"

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Which direction are you trying to knock the tower toward?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


How about NE along the edge of that swamp so the land on dry ground? We don't want our treasure to end up in the ocean or in water.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

Borric and Fury slowly cause the tower to tilt toward the road while Anna and Sylvain keep watch for further trouble. The goblins up on the tower occasionally take a pot shot, but the panic is evident in where the arrows land, as none come anywhere close to the party. The two on watch notice large footprints in the grass that come out of the water, into a nearby stand of trees, and back to the site where they concentrate in the area around the tower before returning to the sea.

After about half a minute of work, the tower starts to lean dangerously, and after removing final support beam, Borric and Fury back off to where they expect the top of the tower to land to finish off any goblins that survive the fall. The tower takes another half minute to complete it's collapse, and as it falls, the party can see the terrified looks on the goblin's faces as they look between the ground and you. One stabs himself before the tower completely falls, and the others are so panicky that the final fall easily snaps their necks or crushes them. 

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience:
Goblins at Fake Light CR 4 300 xp each

Treasure:
500 gp looted from the goblins; 125 gp each[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 9, 2011)

After the tower falls, Anna remarks:

"Well that was a sight.  Come over here boys, Sylvain and I have found some tracks!"

She leads them to the tracks, pointing them out on the ground.

"Shall we see where these lead?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 9, 2011)

The giant footprints come out of and go back into the water. The reports you read suggested that merrow were somehow involved with this latest lighthouse disruption, and the footprints would seem to support that. Anyone growing up in Venza would be used to the children's stories of these oceanic ogres coming up out of the canals and eating naughty children.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2011)

Fury looks at the footprints that Anna and Sylvain found and whistles.  "That's some big footprint.  I didn't think the Marrow Man left the city's canals but when you're hungry for bones your hungry for bones, eh?"  He smiles in remembrance of childhood tales but it seems a bit strained as he realizes the truth is most likely worse than the tales.  "I hope you don't want to follow that thing into it's underwater lair..."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After dispatching the last of the dying little buggers to put them out of their misery from broken necks and whatnot, Borric grins, "Well, now I can say I have killed these little sh... er, buggers.  Kind of embarrassing to be an experienced warrior and NOT had the pleasure of braining a few goblins."

After looking at the tracks, Borric remarks wryly, "I would rather not fight in water again.  Maybe I should move to the mountains."

"But, I am more than happy to wait until the big uglies come back out of the ocean."

"For now, let's see if we can follow the scared goblin's tracks here in the soft ground."

As long as they have good visibility (60+ feet), Borric will keep his longbow in hand as he tries to track the goblin that fled south.  He is no ranger, but the tracks are fresh and the ground is soft so he might have success.

_OOC: Take 10 on Survival (Tracking) +5 to beat DC10 only._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 10, 2011)

After tracking the tracks of the goblins who fled, you see them both going in the general direction of the lighthouse you are headed to. As you approach, you feel the wind start to pick up and see a line of clouds approaching from the west. It looks like they are moving fast enough that they will hit sometime tonight, and it will not be a good idea to be outside when they do.

As night starts to fall, you near the lighthouse and beach in front of it. The lighthouse itself sits on a peninsula that juts out from a dry section of forest, which provides the fuel for the lighthouse. It is built into a tall rocky plateau that dominates the peninsula and limits access to its beach. It appears to be a square tower about four stories high. Its top is level with the top of the cliff. No mortar lines mark any brickwork in the structure—in fact, it looks as if it had in fact been carved directly from the plateau behind it. The only apertures visible are shuttered windows at varying heights and a wooden door set into a worn stone archway at ground level.

The twisted and shattered remains of numerous ships lie scattered across the narrow strip of beach. Pieces of broken hull, torn beams, and other detritus drift just offshore, where a coral reef—obviously the source of the problem—is just barely visible beneath the waves. Crabs and other coastal scavengers pick through the wreckage, and waterlogged refuse of all sorts covers the sand. Thumps and creaks are audible as the waves push wood against wood, and the powerful odor of rot overwhelms the fresh scent of the ocean. Seagulls circle overhead, but not a single seabird lands near the destroyed vessels.









*OOC:*


It's not completely dark yet, but you do need a light source as the sun is rapidly disappearing underneath the horizon.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

Fury nods his agreement with Borric.  "I've had my fill of fighting in water, too."

Fury finds a stick as they travel and breaks it down until it is a length that he is happy with; about a foot long.  He grasps it firmly and looks intently at it.  "Accendersi!"  Nothing happens.  Sheepishly he looks around and catches a lightning bug just starting to come out in the early evening.  He clears his throat and repeats his word of power.  "Accendersi!"  The lightning bug pulses with a greenish light then flits over to the stick.  As it goes it becomes a wisp of light that wraps the around the stick causing it to glow with a sickly, flickering light.  "Gods curse it!"  Frustrated, Fury shakes the stick and smacks it against his hand until the light takes on a steady golden glow.  "HA!  Just learned that last week."  He grins obviously quite proud of his accomplishment and holds the stick up like a torch.

"Now let's go see if we can find our way into that lighthouse; I don't like the look of those clouds.  Unless you'd rather pick through some of that flotsam and try to figure out which ships went down here."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 10, 2011)

"Interesting.... Does the bug make a difference?"  Anna asks, before taking a look at the sky.

"I don't relish the idea of being out in a storm.  Seeking shelter would most likely be our best bet, I should think."  

Turning her attention to her bloodied sleeve, she whispers something under her breath and waves her hand over it.  The blood fades away and she smiles to herself, seeming satisfied with her work.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Neat trick, Fury.  You are learning quickly.  Now remember everyone, the storm might be pretty bad, but it would be worse to hurry into the tower where the gobbies are waiting to ambush us, wanting revenge for their kin. Let's not get too hasty," Syl says taking a look at the lighthouse in front of him. 

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

"Ooh! I _like_ that trick.  Zelena did a similar thing,"  Fury says when he sees Anna cast her cleansing spell.  Thinking about spells and such causes Fury's brows knit together as he thinks everything over.  "Not sure about the bug.  Unfortunately, my casting isn't very... reliable.  I'm not sure which part makes it work and which is just something I picked up somewhere that doesn't really do anything."

He gazes out towards the lighthouse.  "I agree with you both but the lighthouse is the best shelter we're going to get around here.  And I would rather face goblins in the 'house than the thing that left those footprints in sheeting rain."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After watching Fury light his stick, Borric suggests, "I have a neat little holder for my sunrods on my pack.  It sticks above my shoulder so I have my hands free.  If we need, we can use one of those two."

"Caution might be called for, but shock and awe has its place too.  Let's get them! Besides I don't want my armor to rust from the rain."

"If we make it to the door without being shot with arrows, we can stay close to the walls and quickly check for traps.  When clear, open the door and we will see what we see."

"And them we smash 'em!"
 
That last is emphasized by slamming his mailed fist into  his other palm, having just put his longbow away.  Borric straps on the shield and keeps an eye out as they move to the lighthouse door.

_OOC: _Perception (1d20+4=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will get an update up tomorrow, but it will require a map that isn't made yet, and I still need to get some sleep before work.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2011)

"That's a nifty piece of work," Fury says as he examines the work of Borric's pack.  "You have that made custom?  I'll have to check into getting something like that; I've been considering picking up another weapon for my left hand and that would be right useful."

Fury grins.  "Shock and awe.  I like that!"  He moves out towards the lighthouse keeping his attention ahead and looking for deadfalls or any other sort of surprise the goblins may have set up for them.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric replies casually, "I just used a bit of extra canvas and a sewing needle to rig something up. Only took me several hours.  Mostly because I had to barter with some seamstress to do it for me.  She was a bit plump, but she had a good time..."

"She was into some kinky stuff, though.  I had to take that needle of hers away after few moments.  I am sure Syl would like her."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Sounds like you just need to toughen up a bit, Borric, if you were that scared of a little needle.  Maybe she would have let you keep your armor on, if you asked nicely."

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric harrumphs, "I am plenty tough enough.  I just got tied of her jabbing my arse like she was spurring on a horse.  When I am in the saddle, I do just fine with out that."
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2011)

The peninsula is about 200 feet long, with the beach on north side being very narrow at the beginning and end of it, widening out to about 20 feet in the middle section. Shipwrecks in various states of repair lie scattered all along its length, but especially near the end where the lighthouse is as the reefs get very close to the beach that far out. The beach itself seems to be oddly void of any signs of animal life that you would expect to find on a wild beach like this. The wind is really starting to pick up as you get farther away from the main shore so hearing and seeing beyond a short distance is difficult with the sun going down. As you near the lighthouse itself, you pass by a particularly large piece of semi intact wreckage at a narrow point of the beach, forcing you to walk single file between it and the cliffside. As you near the end of the it, Borric and Fury both hear movement from either end of the wreckage, and see a creature approaching the beach from either end. You seem to have attacted the attention of some local humanoids with sharp teeth and taut, pale skin and a very hungry look in their eyes. 

[sblock=map]All of the large brown areas are shattered wrecks filled with holes and gaps.





Initiative:
You
Them

Anna: 7/10 hp
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 24/25
Sylvain: 26/26
[/sblock]

[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (religion) check]These appear to be ghouls, restless souls of the sailors who died on the beach.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric takes on look at the ugly creature, apparently spawned from hell and snarls, "It ain't fookin goblins we got to worry about now!"

"Let's take this one in front out first and everyone go past so the one in back has to come after me."
 
The fighter puts his shield away to  free his hands to quick draw his trusty guisarme and slashes viciously across the creature's chest.

[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


I am assuming that J12-J19 is not providing cover, but is difficult  terrain (no 5ft steps). If so then no need to take 5ft step to  attack.





*Move Action:* Loose shield
*Free Action:* Quick draw MWK guisarme; 5ft step to K-13 only if needed to reach target.
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on I-12; MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=25, 2d4+4=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

The creature takes a good solid hit, but is still standing after Borric withdraws his guisarme.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2011)

Fury moves down the beach drawing his rapier as he goes.  "Gods!  What is this thing?"  He shakes his head in disgust at the corpse-like creature but he's seen worse and he lunges at the creature.  He spears the creature neatly and it wriggles a bit as Fury tears his rapier free.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move: to J11
Free: draw rapier
Standard: Attack!









*OOC:*


Sylvain has a new picture on his wiki-sheet you can use to make a token...





[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

The creature collapses as Fury's rapier cuts it apart, easily finishing the work started by Borric.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 12, 2011)

Seeing the first creature fall, Anna takes the opportunity to squeeze past Borric, putting the warrior between herself and the other creature.

"I don't know if my enchantments will have any effect on these things... but I'll try..." She quickly whispers a few unintelligible words and makes a quick gesture.  The power of her spell ripples about the creature, but to no effect.

[sblock=Actions] Moving to stand behind Borric and casting Daze. i also noticed that I had my HP listed as 7/10 in my mini stat block when my max hp SHOULD be 14, so I corrected it. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 11/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 12, 2011)

"I don't think I am going to be much against this thing either, everyone," Syl thinks out loud, as he moves behind Borric, joining Anna.  

After moving, he nodded at Borric and saying, "go take care of this trash, Borric.  Cut it down."  









*OOC:*


Use Fortune Hex on Borric.






 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

As the creature from the east end of the boat moves forward to attack, not even noticing that a spell was cast on him, 2 more creatures appear from various locations to seek dinner. One steps out from inside the wreckage, another emerges from wreckage farther down the beach. The one on Borric sinks his teeth past an opening in the armor near the elbow, dealing five points of damage. The one that charges from from down the beach attacks Fury, and despite the charging and the flanking misses horribly as it snaps at him way too soon. The one in the boat unleashes a full attack on the party, biting Anna for 4 points of damage, and clawing at both Fury and Sylvain, but hitting only air with his claws.









*OOC:*


I need 2 Fortitude saves from both Borric and Anna. The first one is DC 13; if you fail you are paralyzed for 5 rounds. The second I just need to see the roll; your character notices nothing at this time irregardless of what it is. I am trusting you to keep player knowledge separate from character knowledge here to simplify bookkeeping.







[sblock=map and combat conditions]All of the large brown areas are shattered wrecks filled with holes and gaps.




Anna: 7/14 hp; paralyzed
Borric: 28/33 hp
Fury: 24/25 hp
Sylvain: 26/26 hp[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 12, 2011)

Anna lets out a muffled half scream, as her jaw locks up and her body goes stiff from the Ghouls touch.


Fort Save (DC 13) (1d20+1=11)

Fort Save (Misc) (1d20+1=15)

[sblock=OOC] Also I think Borric gets an AoO on the Ghoul that attacked him, since he is wielding a reach weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]He can include that in his post. If he can do 13 damage, the creature fails to get to him and he doesn't need the fort saves.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You spellcasters should start holding, at the least, a dagger in one hand to threaten any foes that close to melee range before you can move to safe positions.  Without an ally that threatens Fury finds it difficult to position himself for flanking/sneak attack.  I'll hold off on Fury until I see whether Borric changes weapons from his reach weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Good point Fury, I forgot you don't threaten squares unarmed unless you have Imp. Unarmed Strike... [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing Anna paralyzed, Sylvain immediately took a step backwards to try and avoid such a fate to himself.  After getting to what he thought was momentary safety, he used the same magic he had prior on the ape that was threatening his group, and vomited forth a swarm of spiders, moving them due north, toward the undead that had originally threatened him.









*OOC:*


I'm jumping ahead of Borric, since I'll be out most of the day.  Hope that's okay.  5' step south to L13, cast Vomit Swarm and move it toward the undead at J13.






 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you cast that before Borric can move, you will catch either him or Anna in the swarm before it can get to the ghoul since it starts adjacent to you. So I will go ahead, and say you used a free action to tell Borric to move and readied an action to cast the spell as soon as your allies were all out of the way.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, DM.  I forgot the swarm was a 10' square, instead of a 5' one.  LAst thing Borric needs is spiders eating his face while he is trying to not get paralyzed!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah crap.  I had my post finished and was previewing it when Syl  posted.  I need to change it.  Will the swarm set up flanking for Fury? It will make different on which weapon I use.

Also I will trip the incoming ghoul at K-16 Trip with MWK Guisarme (1d20+9=16)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


The swarm wouldn't provide flank because the swarm section specifically says they don't threaten squares, but have the distract ability instead. You successfully trip the ghoul.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With more of the hell-spawn swarming them, Borric trips the one coming after him to delay the gnashing teeth from getting close. 

"Well this is a fine pickle we are in."
 
The fighter steps up to deal with the fallen creature and make some space.  He swings the guisarme slicing deeply into the creature to his left. 

Afterwards he drops his guisarme and readies his shield and 'mageslayer', intending to bash in the skull of the one on the ground if it tries to stand up again.

[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *Trip with MWK Guisarme (1d20+9=16), he is prone at K-16
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to K-15
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on J-13; Using Fortune Hex MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=26, Guisarme Damage (2d4+4=10)
*Move Action:* Ready Shield
*Free Action:*  Quick Draw Flail and drop Guisarme at K-14
*AoO if Ghoul tries to stand:* AoO (1d20+12=15, 1d8+3=11) 
*Save if needed:* Fortitude (1d20+5=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Flail & Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2011)

Fury doesn't see much choice but to stand his ground and fight as well as he is able.  Growling under his breath with frustration, "Grrr...", he tries to avoid the creature's attacks as he makes his own.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move: --
Standard: Attack creature at J13[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Fury means J-13, not J-12 where he is standing.  

Sorry GE, my first post was asking Syl to provide flanking for you to finish off J-13 so I could take advantage of the prone ghoul.  I could not do both, so I gambled that you could take out the wounded ghoul with a sneak attack and keep my possible AoO.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

The creature in the middle drops from the combined attacks of the swarm and Borric. Fury, seeing that one goes down, turns and slashes into the other one attacking him. That ghoul lashes out at Fury, but does direct one claw at Anna, unable to resist the obvious dinner opportunity completely. The attacks on Fury hit armor, but the claw on Anna manages to do 7 points of damage. The one on Borric stands up, and though Borric lays into him, it is not enough to drop it, so the creature manages to attack, and but the bite misses.

[sblock=map and combat conditions]No updated map because I am at work and so in front of the wrong computer to do that.

Anna: 0/14 hp; paralyzed
Borric: 30/33 hp
Fury: 24/25 hp
Sylvain: 26/26 hp

ghoul 1: 6 damage
ghoul 2: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2011)

Feeling a bit creeped out by Sylvain's mass of spiders looming at his back, Fury dives forward to move past the undead creature and put it between him and the creepy-crawlies.  Unfortunately the creature isn't as off-guard as Fury had hoped and manages to take a swipe at him.  Regaining his feet Fury stabs at the creature again but the sand and debris under his feet throw off his aim and the attack misses.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move: to J10 w/Acrobatics DC CMD+5 (FAILED)  
Standard: Attack creature at J11[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

The ghoul lashes out as Fury tumbles by him, but your sudden movement threw him off, so he's not prepared and hits air.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Borric should be at 30/33HP, that first hit being negated, right?





Not able to fend of one claw, Borric snarls at the scratch and tries to finish off the creature quickly so he can help out the others.

"Argh! Stand still!"
 
The spiked ball of 'mageslayer' is barely dodged as Borric tried to brain the ugly foe before the hell-spawn takes a bite of out him.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on K-16; MWK Flail (1d20+8=13, 1d8+3=9)
*Move Action:* None
*Save if needed:* Fortitude (1d20+5=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Flail & Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 14, 2011)

Focusing intently, Syl guides the swarm of spiders to help Fury by attacking the undead at J11.  "Be careful, Fury.  Sometimes these creepy crawlies are a little tough to control.  Hang on Anna, we'll be with you shortly."









*OOC:*


Standard action to move the direction of the swarm.





 
 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2011)

Fury's flesh crawls as he begins to imagine hordes of spiders crawling up the back of his legs and under his armor.  "Gods, Syl!  That's _not_ what I wanted to hear!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

The swarm does some damage to the ghoul, but both Borric and Fury miss. The ghoul on Borric also misses with its full attack. The ghoul on Fury gets tired of beating on a tin can, and takes a 5 foot step to K16, stepping on the paralyzed Anna, to attack Sylvain, a much juicier looking morsel. The bite misses, but both claws connect for a total of 9 points of damage. (I need 2 fort saves DC 13 or be paralyzed for 4 rounds.)









*OOC:*


If I read the spell right, the vomit swarm should be disappearing as well. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.







[sblock=map and combat conditions]Updated map will be put up when I get home.

Anna: 0/14 hp; paralyzed
Borric: 30/33 hp
Fury: 24/25 hp
Sylvain: 15/26 hp

ghoul 1: 7 damage
ghoul 2: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2011)

Worried about Anna and Sylvain more than afraid of the spiders Fury steps after the creature full of his namesake emotion.  "HERE!  You gods-cursed abomination!"  He stabs violently at the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Free: 5 ft. step
Move: none
Standard: Attack w/ rapier (not sure it hit so I rolled damage just in case.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fury hits the creature, and manages to recapture at least some of it's attention, but doesn't kill it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

[sblock=map and combat conditions]
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g454/sunshadow21/A Bad Light/Beachround3a.jpg





Anna: 0/14 hp; paralyzed
Borric: 30/33 hp
Fury: 24/25 hp
Sylvain: 15/26 hp

ghoul 1: 10 damage
ghoul 2: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


BTW, with the last correction, Borric is undamaged at 33/33HP. Also the map should have Borric at K-15 and the Ghoul at K-16.  This will make a difference as Syl has room to take a 5ft step if he needs to.






Borric is struggling to finish off the badly wounded creature gnashing and clawing at him.  His swing of his flail being dodged again.

"Ork piss! Hang on guys, this one is being stubborn!"
 
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on K-16; MWK Flail (1d20+8=12, 1d8+3=9); 
*Move Action:* None
*Save if needed:* Fortitude (1d20+5=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Flail & Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, trying to handle running more games than expected between 2 computers so I'm missing more details than I normally would.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not good.  Here come the Fort saves.  Syl is paralyzed, so he will take no actions this round!








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 17 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, I think the you are okay.  The first roll beats the Paralyzation. The second roll failing is for contracting the Ghoul Fever, you are going to get sick, dude.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


You only contract ghoul fever from a bite.  Sylvain took two claw attacks; the bite missed (I just double checked to make sure).  Unfortunately, he's paralyzed.  The good news is he doesn't have ghoul fever!   (But he may be eaten alive.  Bummer. )


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


My bad, I did not go back and look at the previous page.

Man, Borric only needs a roll of 6 to hit and he has missed twice in row now.  This is starting to remind of another game.  At least the ghouls need a 20 to hit Borric, that should keep us from the TPK.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Karma's a b___h, isn't it. Seriously, you guys are doing fine, since both you and Fury have ACs high enough to ignore all but possible crits. Unlike the other party.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do I want ghoul fever or paralyzation?  That's a sh*tty choice right there, boys and girls!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

[sblock=correct map]





[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


totally investing in a way to deal with mindless creatures if I make it out of this alive.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So, it's the ghouls turn?  Or have I lost track?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


oops. For some reason I thought I was waiting on one of you guys.







The ghoul on Fury decides to go all out and try to take him down, but the only thing that comes close is one claw, and even that bounces off the armor, though it is close enough for Fury to be concerned for a second. Same story for Borric, one claw comes close, the rest doesn't have a chance of hitting.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric finally manages to land a blow with 'mageslayer'.  With the gnashing creature going down, he turns to help out Fury with the last one.

"Finally, the nasty bugger!  I am a coming!  Syl, don't just stand there, do some-... oh, he got you too."
 
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on K-16; MWK Flail (1d20+8=18, 1d8+3=5) That should do it.
*Move Action:* If the ghoul goes down, Move to J13
*Save if needed:* Fortitude (1d20+5=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Flail & Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2011)

Fury's lip raises in a feral sneer that bears little difference from a growl.  "It's just you, me, and the Hammer.  I'd run if I were you but it won't do you any good."  With a quick jabbing motion he buries his rapier to the hilt in the creatures body.

[sblock=Actions]Move: none
Standard: Attack w/ rapier (I think 14 hits).[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

The ghouls finally go down, and the sound of the approaching storm is the only thing to be heard. Anna and Sylvain start moving after a few rounds of waiting, but Anna is clearly not in good shape.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric recovers his guisarme stowing his shield and Mageslayer.  Not waiting for Syl to become unfrozen, the fighter tries to help his friend along witha few slaps to the cheeks, left and right

"Come on Syl, you lazy witch.  Get moving again!... There you go, glad you are back with us."
 
As the witch starts moving again, Borric actually believes that he helped him.

He suggests, "Before we run into any goblins waiting to ambush, let's use that wand to get Anna and Syl here back to fighting trim."

While Fury takes care of that, Borric will poke around the locations where the foul creatures came from.

_OOC: Perception (1d20+4=15)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Flail & Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Borric is able find what was a well hidden box until the ghouls disturbed its hiding place containing a lot of diamond dust.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric returns with the box and shows the others saying, "Well, look what I found."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 16, 2011)

While paralyzed, Syl's mood dampened. "Dammit, what was that? Guys, I thought you all were to keep icky things from hitting the lovely Anna and myself. Hopefully that is the lot of them. Let me see if I can patch her up, and I'd better prop up myself as well," he says, as feelings returned to his extremities.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2011)

"Sorry, Syl," says Fury with a shrug.  "I'm not a brick wall.  We could've kept two off of you but with four..."  He shakes his head.  "I'm not too good at this healing thing so you'll have to let me know if you feel alright.  Syl, you look pretty good to me."  He shakes his head again and tut-tuts over Anna's wounds.  "You'll need some healing.  Sorry I couldn't keep them off you.  What _were_ those things, anyway?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 24
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock][sblock=OOC]There is a very good chance that combat tipped Fury over the line to 4th level.  Hope I'm not overstepping my bounds by asking for an experience award but, you know, it's not every day you gain a level. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]It does appear that Fury has leveled.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience:
Ghouls on the Beach CR 4 300 xp each

Treasure:
400 gp of diamond dust; 100 gp each[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 17, 2011)

"Sorry, Fury.  I've never been helpless like that before. That was awful."


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2011)

"Don't worry about it, friend," says Fury with a cautious pat on Sylvain's back obviously trying to keep clear of Waltor.  "When you're face up on the pavement with your innards outward, or you've some vile creature about ready to make a meal out of your face you're entitled to be a little tense."

Finally catching a glimpse of the goods that Borric found Fury's face breaks into a grin.  "Well, well!  Salvage goes to the victor's, eh?"  With another glance up at the sky he says, "But it looks like that's rolling in quickly.  Any ships out there are going to need this light."  So saying, Fury will move along to the door and check it quickly for any signs of tampering.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

The door swings open freely. It looks like it secures the occupants inside against the weather quite well, but the lock hasn't been repaired in what looks like decades.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric jokingly scoffs at Syl's complaint, "Ha! That's what she said."

Nodding in agreement with Fury's suggestion to get out of the storm, Borric cautiously moves inside and looks around, "No goblins... yet."

"We should get inside and close the door."

He looks around for a way to bar the door from the inside or something, thinking that those creatures they just killed could have more friends. And there is also the Merrow out there too.

_OOC: Take 20 on Perception for 24._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Borric can see from where he stands just inside the door that the place has been trashed and there is dust and debris everywhere. The damp, musty smell of the swamp with the tang of salt air. Broken bits of furniture are scattered across the floor and piled in corners, and a few rusty lanterns are mounted in wall sconces. The ragged remains of tapestries hang here and there on the walls, and plaster flakes from the ceiling, and the floor is covered with sand marred by strange drag marks.


[sblock=description]You have a narrow entry way flanked by two large rooms whose doors are closed before opening up into a large common room that is surrounded by what looks to be several more smaller rooms.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Was there any way to lock or bar the door to the outside?


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 17, 2011)

Struggling to her feet, Anna follows after the rest of the group.  Still shaken from the attack, she manages a feeble "Thank you...." before turning and running quickly out of view.  You hear the sound of retching, followed by her prompt return.

Covering her mouth and looking quite horrified, she quickly stammers,

"I'm sorry you had to see that... What WERE those things?!  Something about them just felt, i don't know, OFF... when I tried to reach into their minds there was just...nothing there!"

Not even waiting for a reply, he quickly cleans herself up with the spell she used before, and moves to stand just a tad closer to Borric, Fury, and Syl than she has in the past, eyes shifting around to the shadows warily.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


There is a bracket and board you can use to bar the door from the inside.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2011)

*Fury, human male - Rogue/Bard*

Fury frowns as he closes the door and bars it.  "A _child_ could get through that lock."  Turning his attention to the interior of the lighthouse does not seem to cheer him up any.  He shakes his head.  "Too easy to get surrounded with all these side-rooms.  What do you suggest?  Take this first room and see if it's safe?  Or check the open room over there?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* _Light_ stick[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric whispers, "Fury, why don't you sneak up there and take a peek into the open area ahead.  I need to stay here and not move in my platemail."

"If it's clear, then left and then right, I suppose."

While he waits he will carefully listen at each of the closed doors flanking the entryway.

_OOC: Take 20 on Perception for 24._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 18, 2011)

Syl whispers to the group, "I'd better stay here with Borric.  I'm a bit clumsy in these situations, you know."


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 18, 2011)

Anna doesn't say anything, putting a wall to her back and waiting to see if it is safe.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury nods his agreement with Borric's plan.  Placing one hand on his rapier hilt to prevent it from rattling as he goes he moves cautiously down the hall to the open area.  He scans the area as he goes keeping an eye out for debris on the floor and lurking creatures.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* _Light_ stick[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

[sblock=basic map]All of the doors are currently open.




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Where did we enter?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With all the doors being open, Borric whispers, "Well, now that we are safe from the storm, let's search carefully for clues before we head upwards, eh?"

He follows his own suggestion checking left and then right as the make their way deeper into the structure until they get to the stairwell.

_OOC: We came in from the top. Take 20 on Perception for 24._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2011)

Fury continues to creep around the room peering into side rooms to see if any are occupied.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* _Light_ stick & rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 20, 2011)

Anna sticks close behind Borric and Fury, letting them take the lead.

She looks about shiftily, still obviously shaken from her encounter with the ghouls.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 20, 2011)

Syl would have been more comfortable staying still, but when the remainder of the group began to go explore, he fell in line to do the same, trying his best to be silent.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2011)

As the party slowly explores the left side of the room, everyone hears something stirring in one of the rooms on the right side near the back, but the corners make it impossible to tell precisely where the noise is at. 

[sblock=map and combat conditions]






Anna: 14/14 hp
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 31/32 hp
Sylvain: 26/26 hp[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Everyone gets to act in the surprise round, as you seem to have noticed it before it noticed you.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue/bard*

Fury drops the light stick where he is standing and moves quickly and quietly to the door at the center and far end of the room.  He darts his head through the doorway just enough to see if the sound is coming from the room beyond.

[sblock=Actions]Free: drop light stick
Move: Stealthily move to I4
Note: Fury has 31 of 32 hp.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 21, 2011)

Syl hears the sound, but knowing his lack of steathing ability, does not move, fearing a creaky board underneath his feet.  He does manage to pull his dagger in case something advances quickly upon his position.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Borric should be at 33/33HP






With Fury moving ahead, Borric chances a step towards where he thinks the sound came from, readying his guisarme should something appear.  He whispers, "Come out, come out whatever you are... ya fooker."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* 5ft step to G5
*Standard Action:* Readied melee attack and then AoO if applicable on first target in range, DM can roll them if needed; +7 Attack 2d4+4 dmg.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 21, 2011)

Anna's hears the sound, and prepares to cast a spell at the slightest provocation, silently hoping whatever made the noise will be vulnerable to her assault.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

A pallid, slimy, human sized worm-like creature with tentacles and hooks around it's big mouth emerges from the farthest small room on the right going straight for Fury. His attempt to bite Fury hits air.

[sblock=map and combat conditions]





Anna: 14/14 hp
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 31/32 hp
Sylvain: 26/26 hp

it:[/sblock]

[sblock=DC 15 Knowledge (dungeoneering)]Gricks are nasty predators that have a very high immunity to normal weapons, requiring magic to punch their defenses.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

As the slug creature comes out of its hiding place to attack Fury, Borric's guisarme flashes out to try and slice a gash along the side, but it glances off the tough hide. 

It is then that Borric recognizes the creature and exclaims, "It's a grick!  Damn things need magic weapons to keep the wounds from closing back up right away."

"Either that or you really have to hit them hard. Fury, we need to fall back to set up your sneak attack and let Anna use her magic without us in the way."

He slashes down and catches the blade of his polearm on the mouth of the slug creature and slices a large gash that even its magical skin cannot completely stop.  Though some of it did close back up again.  

Borric steps back to keep the creature from closing in without being able to strike the creature first.

[sblock=Actions]Knowledge Dungeoneering (1d20+7=15) Acid Splash will bypass DR, right?
*Readied Attack* from Surprise Round? MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=13, 2d4+4=11) Misses
*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack; MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=27, 2d4+4=9), MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=18, 2d4+4=9) Critical Hit! MWK Guisarme (2d4+4=10): Total Damage = 28-10=18 after DR 
*Move Action:* 5ft step to F4
*AoO:* AoO MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=16, 2d4+4=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 22, 2011)

"Gah, it doesn't sound like I have anything in my bag of tricks that will help against this thing, guys!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


The surprise round AoO wouldn't have gone off because the creature came out of I1.

The grick shrieks in pain as the guisarme almost disembowels it, and it looks severely hurt, but the 4 tentacles haven't stopped probing for weaknesses in Fury's defenses.













*OOC:*


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2011)

"Aargh!"  Heeding Borric's warning Fury rolls backwards attempting to avoid the Grick's flailing tentacles.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to G6 +acrobatics to avoid AoO[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 22, 2011)

Anna rushes up to F3, sputtering out a quick incantation.  With a thrust of her hand she sends out a debilitating wave of colored light.

"I'll try to slow it down but I don't know how much I can do here!" She shouts.


[sblock=Actions] move to F3, Casts Color Spray DC 16 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 2/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

The spell washes over the grick and it seems to be effected enough by the colors to be unable to act for a time. 

You're all up again, it's stunned and can't do anything.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2011)

*Fury, human male - Rogue/Bard*

Seeing that Anna seems to have dropped the creature with her spell Fury immediately reverses direction ending up on the other side of the creature.  He waits until Borric gets into position before making an attack.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to I2
Standard: ready attack for when Borric is in threatening/flanking position. DMG = 0 [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Now that the creature is stunned, they have a chance to maybe hack it up.  Borric calls to Anna, "Don't you have some Magic Missiles or Acid Splashes in your bag of tricks.  Those will do full damage. It is the only way to win this fight."

Borric slashes again, but the tough hide closes up the wound to little effect.  The fighter is wishing he had kept that finely crafted greatsword.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack; MWK Guisarme (1d20+9=17, 2d4+4=9)
*Move Action:* Move to H5 to flank 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 23, 2011)

Seeing the creature stunned, Syl ran up to it and made his move. "This might ding it up a little."









*OOC:*


Move action to move to the creature. Standard Action cast Shocking Grasp.








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Dagger[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Completely unable to move out of the way, the grick takes the full force of the electric shock that surges through it's body, and it is really not looking in very good shape as Sylvain pulls his hand away.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 23, 2011)

Seeing the creature hit hard by Sylvain's spell, Anna dashes in close, moving right up next to the creature.

"I don't have much in the way of offensive magic!  I'm rather limited in what I can do at this point, but keep up the good work!"  She yells.

Another spray of blinding light shoots forth from her hand at the Grick point blank.  

[Sblock=Actions] Moving up to the grick as to not hit any of the team, casting another DC 16 Color Spray[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] As a 2nd level Sorc, my spell selection is extremely limited.  The first 3 levels always blow when you play a sorcerer in my experience.  Come next level I'll have more offensive options. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 1/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


The first three levels of a sorcerer are a PAIN!  Nothing like hitting second level, and not adding another first level spell known--that always kills me!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

The grick comes out of its shock annoyed and pissed off. Completely ignoring the second cone of light, he reaches out to bite Sylvain, the source of his latest injury, while using his tentacles to try to subdue the others around him. Its lack of focus prevents it from hitting anything, however, as you are left wondering precisely what it was trying to hit.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sylvain will 5' step away from the creature, then withdraw once he is safe, as there is nothing further he can do to help the squad.  "That's all I've got, boys and girls."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

As Sylvain tries to take a small step back, the grick follows him, stepping into the space that Sylvain just left.









*OOC:*


Once you take a 5' step, I don't think you can move any farther. Don't forget aid another and attacking defensively to help the others in the party out.













*OOC:*
















*OOC:*


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2011)

Fury isn't about to give up if there is even the slightest chance that he can do some damage.  Unless, of course, he's in danger of going unconscious.  Again using Borric as a distraction Fury thrusts his rapier at the creature in hopes of hitting something vital.  "Gods curse it all!" Fury exclaims as the rapier skids over the creature's slimy flesh not even scoring a solid hit let alone a damaging one.  "I make it out of this and I'm buying a flask or two of that alchemist fire!"

[sblock=Actions]Move: -
Standard: attack w/ rapier. DMG = 0 [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric yells at Anna, "ACID SPLASH GIRL!"

Borric slashes again ineffectually and contemplates slapping the sorceress upside the head instead of wasting his time on the grick.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack; [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3084333/]MWK Guisarme (1d20+9=24, 2d4+4=9)[/URL]
*Move Action:* None
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 24, 2011)

Fed up with the Borric's yelling, Anna takes a 5 ft step diagonally away from the creature, and hurls a small bead of acid at it.  

"Arrogant bastard..." she mumbles under her breath, as the bead of acid misses the undulating creature.


Ranged Touch Attack Roll (1d20+1=10)

[sblock=OOC] I think we might might want to retreat if we aren't able to take this thing down in a round or two.  None of us are really equipped for it at this point. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 1/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2011)

The grick focuses its attention on the two softer targets after last round's complete lack of success. He successfully bites Sylvain as he tries to get away from the melee, and one of the two tentacles attacking Sylvain hits home, for a total of 10 points of damage. The two tentacles going after Anna hit, but she is keep them from hitting cleanly, taking only 2 points of damage between them.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2011)

Fury stabs repeatedly hoping to do a little damage but his blows slide harmlessly from the creature's tough skin.

[sblock=Actions]Move: -
Standard: attack w/ rapier. DMG = 0 [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 25, 2011)

Anna steps five feet back again, hurling another ball of acid at the creature, but missing again.

Ranged Touch Attack Roll (1d20+1=9)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 12/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 1/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 25, 2011)

"Gah!  Can someone get this thing off me?!"


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 16
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Dagger[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


On an aside, I posted #3000 today.  Only took 471 days.





[sblock=OOC]







toasterferret said:


> "Arrogant bastard..." she mumbles...



That's an understatement.  


toasterferret said:


> OOC:  I think we might might want to retreat if we aren't able to  take this thing down in a round or two.  None of us are really equipped  for it at this point.



Nuts to that!  I want to win.  It has taken 31 points of damage and is almost dead.  We have a healing wand and Borric and Fury are pretty much at full strength.

We can keep flanking it and trying to break through its DR.  Anna can try to Acid Splash and might get lucky and finish it with one hit. Syl has a flask of acid too.

After we get a map update we can coordinate a round for Borric and Fury to attack and step back to make space for both Anna and Syl to use their ranged attacks without paying the -4 penalty.

Syl you should back up completely with a Withdraw action to get away, that shouldn't provoke an AoO.[/sblock]Borric says, "Fury, throw your wand to Syl if he needs it. Syl, perhaps you can give Anna some of that fortune of yours."

[sblock=Actions]Waiting on map update before taking my turn

*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* -
*Move Action:* -
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 25, 2011)

"Coming up in a second, Borric. I've got to get away from this thing first."









*OOC:*


Rather than 5' then withdraw this round, I tried like an idiot last round, let me just withraw this round as a full round action, I think. Fortune is coming to Anna next round, if I can get away.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2011)

"How you feeling, Syl?  I'll toss you the wand if you need it."  Trying to avoid the thing's tentacles Fury hasn't been able to keep track of his companions wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, a decent roll for acid splash or a lucky roll for either of the melee combatants and we might be able to take it down.  Fury doesn't like to retreat.  It offends his sense of self.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 25, 2011)

"The bastard bit me...no fun, that's for sure!  Toss me the wand, and I will make sure you all are healed up so we can keep beatng him down." 

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 16
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: All, except Fortune used on Fury and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Dagger[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 25, 2011)

Anna takes another few steps back, throwing more acid, but missing another time.

Attack Roll (1d20+1=8)









*OOC:*


This is why I build characters that don't rely on attack rolls...







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 12/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 1/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


We haven't advanced the round yet, Anna already used Acid Splash this round.  I am still waiting on a map update.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


My bad, just push that to next round then.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Busy weekend. Will try to get something up today.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2011)

As Anna steps back to launch the acid, the grick follows her, since his previous meal of choice is now too far away to do anything against. Despite being almost mortally wounded, it fights on unabated. It tries to bite Anna, but misses entirely, coming closer to biting itself than anyone else, and even the two tentacles being directed at her have difficulty, with only one of them barely managing to slip past her weak defenses, though it does manage to do 5 damage somehow. The other two tentacles seek out Fury, but don't stand a chance of doing anything against him.

[sblock=map and combat conditions]





Anna: 7/14 hp
Borric: 33/33 hp
Fury: 31/32 hp
Sylvain: 16/26 hp

Grick: 31 damage (need 4 more damage to kill it)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2011)

Though the Grick didn't intend it, Fury is feeling a little penned in between it and the wall.  However, with the thing still lashing out at Anna he figures she'll need some healing soon and he isn't in the position to give it.  Pulling his wand from his belt he tosses it across the room to Sylvain.  "Syl!  Catch!"  The wand arcs out over the Grick and across the room to fall into Sylvain's waiting hands.

[sblock=OOC]Move: retrieve item (provokes AoO)
Standard: toss wand to Sylvain?
Not sure what sort of action throwing an item to someone should be...  Also, added a to hit roll just in case you think I need it.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2011)

The grick takes advantage of the opening Fury presents it, digging its teeth into Fury's flesh for 5 points of damage. It is not enough to stop Fury from successfully throwing the wand to Sylvain, however, and Sylvain is easily able to catch the perfect throw.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sylvain moves to f3, in preparations to begin healing Anna.  "Stay close to me Anna, I'll heal you the next round.  First, however, we need you to kill this thing.  Focus hard, and hit it with acid again!"









*OOC:*


Syl uses Fortune hex on Anna.






 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 16
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: Fortune used on Fury, Anna and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Wand[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whoa, wait a minute!  I got skipped from last round!  

I asked for a Map Update *before *I would take my turn, since position of where everyone is makes a difference on my intentions. I was tired of Anna getting attacked earlier since that should not have happened.  

If the Grick is where I think he was on the last round (I-4?) , I can tell you right now that the Grick's ability to even attack Anna will not happen without provoking AoOs and Fury will not need to take an AoO since a 5ft step will be open to him.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


With Step Up, yes the grick can follow Anna as an immediate action and attack her on his turn incurring no AoOs, as it is only a 5' step. You do get an attack from last round, but please try to keep calm. I'm trying my hardest to keep up with all of the games I'm running and life at the same time, and right now I don't think I'm winning.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


So the Grick steps up before Borric's action from last round?  My intention is to put him in between so the Grick cannot reach her without moving around/through Borric.

Edit:  Can we please rewind so I can take my turn properly?  Without an updated map every round mistakes have been made and I am not planning to sit there to only hack and slash.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Step Up allows an immediate 5 foot move at the cost of moving normally your next turn.

Step Up (Combat)
You can close the distance when a foe tries to move away.
Prerequisite: Base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: Whenever an adjacent foe attempts to take a 5-foot step away from you, you may also make a 5-foot step as an immediate action so long as you end up adjacent to the foe that triggered this ability. If you take this step, you cannot take a 5-foot step during your next turn. If you take an action to move during your next turn, subtract 5 feet from your total movement.







You could ready an action to break that up if you were close enough.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, after Anna's last turn the Grick used the Immediate Action then, before Borric's turn since Syl withdrew.

I want to know where everyone was positioned on Borric's turn last round, please.

I understand people are busy and I am patient.  I waited all weekend for a map update so I will wait some more.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sylvain withdrew, and Anna started where the grick is now, so the grick would have been in H-4, and Anna in H-3. Before he withdrew, Sylvain would have been in G4. Fury didn't move last round, so his postion should be good.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=Apology]I want to apology for my pissy attitude.  I really dislike it when people appear to ignore what I write and often it is not intentional.

This has happened too many times in the past week and I have been letting it into my tone of writing without being careful.  Generally it is something that could be cleared up with a bit more communication, but only if people realize they are causing an issue to begin with.

Thanks for the torch idea, TF.  Wish you would have said something earlier OOC or IC since it had not occurred to me to try it.  Anyone know how much damage a burning torch does?

Also I will provoke another AoO so Anna can use a Move Action to get completely away from the creature.  Since she has the Fortune Hex as well, TF gets to post his turn again regardless.  Maybe even Sunshadow won't make him use that roll from before either. [/sblock]Borric calls, "Hold on, I am coming!" and he tries once again to damage the Grick without success.  He pulls out a torch.

Since the critter is tenaciously trying to eat Anna, the fighter leaves off trying to slice it up with no more effect.  He steps closer as he pulls out a tinder-twig, dropping his guisarme.   He lights the torch in the face of the creature to help give Anna a chance to get away cleanly.

"Go ahead, lass.  Move away completely."

[sblock=Actions]Last Round:*
Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to G5
*Standard Action:* Attack Grick; MWK Guisarme (1d20+7=16, 2d4+4=7)
*Move Action:* Retrieve torch from pack

Next Round:*
Free Action:* 5ft step to G4 & Drop Guisarme in F4
*Move Action:* Retrieve tinder-twig from pouch
*Standard Action:* Light torch to provoke AoO[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Lit torch[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC & Torch]







			
				Core 157 said:
			
		

> If a torch is used in combat, treat it as a one-handed improvised weapon that deals bludgeoning damage equal to that of a gauntlet of its size, plus 1 point of fire damage.




Also, could we get a little reminder of where we are in teh round?  I think Anna is the only one left to go unless you are counting her out of order action from earlier.  If that's the case then the Grick?  I'm just not sure.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, GE. On top of everything else,  I have had computer issues. Posting from Phone right now.

I hope Anna can/will at least take a Move Action to get away so our AoOs serve a purpose.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Waiting on Anna as far as I know. I'll give her a chance to hit. A roll that gets less than a 10 is just insulting.


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing the beast go after Borric, Anna takes several steps back (20ft), and hurls another orb of acid in the beast's direction.

Attack Roll (ranged touch) (1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=7)
Acid Damage (if applicable) (1d3=2)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 7/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 1/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Update coming later today. Having map issues.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. Hopefully I can get back on an even keel this weekend.







The grick tries to bite Borric as he lights the torch, failing miserably to do so. If you aren't able to hurt him, at least he seems to have as difficult a time with the two tanks. The light confuses him long enough to give Anna an opening to step back. Though her acid still misses, it is only because Anna was having to compensate for having Borric and Fury right by the target.

The grick full attacks Borric, except for one tentacle that goes for the torch. The attacks fail miserably, but the tentacle going for the torch at least comes close, and to add insult to injury, its face gets burnt from the torch as Borric jabs back.

 [sblock=map and combat conditions]Yellow line is the guisarme.





 Anna: 7/14 hp
 Borric: 33/33 hp
 Fury: 31/32 hp
 Sylvain: 16/26 hp

 Grick: 32 damage (need 3 more damage to kill it)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2011)

Seeing that Anna is having difficulty aiming at the creature with her companions clustered about the creature Fury stabs at it then rolls away to clear some space.

[sblock=OOC]Standard: Attack
Move: move to H6 + acrobatics to avoid AoO[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey guys I'm out of town until Sunday, and i want to see what Borric and Syl do before posting, so i'm going to try to post my actions tomorrow evening sometime.  If I can't get to a computer please go ahead and NPC my actions this round for me, I dont want to hold you up.  (besides, maybe the dice gods dont hate you as much....)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=Questions]If you only want to do a touch attack with the flaming torch, would that still be improvised? 

Was that -1 Attack with a tentacle vs. Borric's CMD of 21 (+2 with Improved Disarm, my mini-stats were wrong previously)? Doesn't he get an AoO beforehand?[/sblock]Borric exclaims, "Argh, you slippery bugger." He picks up the torch and wields it with both hands to slam it into the creatures mouth.

[sblock=Actions]*AoO?:* Attack Grick; Torch (1d20+2=15) 1pt Fire dmg(bludgeoning absorbed by DR)*
Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Retrieve torch from ground
*Standard Action:* Attack Grick; Torch (1d20+2=22), Torch (1d20+2=16) Critical dmg=Torch (2d3+8=12) bludgeoning 2 after DR, +1 (or 2?) fire 

So I think we got 4 or 5 damage on the critter. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Lit torch (2-handed)[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


You do get your AoO, and the post above has been updated to reflect the corrected CMD and the AoO. If you want to do touch, I will only count the fire damage, but ignore the improvised penalty. So you would do 3 damage between the two attacks.







The grick squeals in pain as the torch is shoved in it's mouth. While still up, it looks like it wouldn't take much to drop it permanently, and Anna's acid is able to finish it off.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

Fury looks like he wants to throw down his rapier in frustration.  "A _Grick_, you say?  Whatever, it's the most disgusting thing I ever saw."  He shakes his head as he nudges the creature with his boot.  "Hope there aren't more like it round here.  That thing was damned hard to kill; I don't think I even scratched it once.  Good thinkin' with the torch, Borric."

Fury exhales in a long sigh.  "Let's take a look and see what we have around here, eh?"  He'll move first to check the room the grick came from.

[sblock=OOC]Not that it matters much at this point other than to say Borric killed it rather than Anna, but a torch is still an improvised weapon regardless of the attack type.  I also think all the damage, including the fire dmg, would be doubled.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 31
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Probably, but I didn't see the point in dragging the fight out any longer than it already had been when it was possible to wrap it up and move on to something hopefully less frustrating, or at least frustrating in a different manner. And getting critted with a torch was just too cool of a scene to pass up.[/sblock]

You can find enough remains of furniture in the rooms to determine that this was the main living space for most of the people in the tower. The small rooms are bedrooms, one of the front rooms is a office, and the rest is kitchen and storage. You find 10 torches and 5 hooded lanterns with a pint of oil in each lantern. Everything else has been completely trashed beyond usability.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Grick, CR 3  200 xp

Loot
10 torches, 5 hooded lanterns w/pint of oil inside[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 1, 2011)

Anna almost slumps to the ground in exhaustion.

"I am completely spent.... Think we can hunker down here and call it a night?"











*OOC:*


Told you.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

Fury looks around a little disappointed and sighs.  "I had hoped for a little bit _more_ than a bunch of torches and lanterns," he mutters.  Shoving a torch in his pack and reclaiming his light stick he responds to Anna, "Sleep?  We just got here.  If we sleep for a few hours another ship may come by and crash on the rocks.  I'm for pressing on.  Syl can heal you; or use the wand on you.  If it's a problem of spells..."  He frowns and looks troubled.

[sblock=OOC]It wouldn't have gone longer because Borric _did_ get a critical, even without DM fudging.  His attack modifier is a +6, the attack roll only shows a +2 so I'm guessing he already took the -4 improvised penalty into account in the roll.  This all presupposes a normal grick without an elevated AC.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier & light stick

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I hadn't realized he had already factored in the penalty. Doesn't really matter either way at this point, one or another it got killed and thoroughly. Unless you plan on using a  torch as a weapon again, it's unlikely to come up again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]I ain't going to quibble over it.  I thought it was either 4 or 5 if the fire got doubled and I did not know for sure.  Yes I already factored in the -4 penalty.   

LOL.  With 1d3 damage on the bludgeoning, I wasn't even bothering to roll it with no hope of beating DR and then I got a critical.  With a frakkin torch. [/sblock]Borric continues to burn the creature completely, secretly wondering if it might actually taste good grilled as it were.  But unless it smells good, he won't consider trying it.

"Burn, baby burn," He mutters to himself.  

When the others find the torches and lanterns, he harrumphs "Figures.  We could have used those to dowse the fookin' thing in oil and light it on fire proper."

He extinguishes the torch and puts it away.  Then he collects his guisarme again.

"I suppose we can barricade ourselves in if we must, but I feel fine."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 1, 2011)

Anna sighs in resignation.  

"I suppose you are right.  We can press on, but I'll be of limited use until i've had time to regain my spells.  Assuming we encounter foes of the more humanoid variety, I still have a few tricks up my sleeves."


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, I didn't get an email indicating there were any new posts today for some reason.







Sylvain turns the wand on himself and Anna, trying to heal some of the wounds dealt to them.  "Anyone else need healing, chaps?" he asked, not sure how badly the grick had damaged them.


 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 24
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: Fortune used on Fury, Anna and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Wand[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]2 things.
1) I am contemplating using 2 DMC (=60 days) to level up Borric. I ran the calculations and 4211 (start) + 600 (Encounter) + 1350 (90 days x 15XP per day) = 6161.  But I am waiting on another question first.  Sunshadow21, would you allow leveling up that way in game?
2) For metagame reasons, we should probably rest for the night so TF's character can recharge her spells so he will have more fun.  Borric would not care for such things though.[/sblock]Borric looks to Fury to see what he wants to do.  It has been a long day already and they could bunker in for the night.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I'll be ok for another encounter I think.  I have another color spray or sleep, and there is always daze spam. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

Fury's brow furrows as if he's thinking hard and from the look it appears he doesn't have much practice at.  Finally, he nods.  "I'm not going to insist we carry on if you need to recoup.  Either way we take a chance: move on weakened and we risk not being able to handle any other monstrosities lurking about up there; rest and we risk another ship breaking apart on the rocks."  He shrugs.  "I think I'd rather take a chance on other people's lives rather than my own."  That might seem like a falsehood to those with only a cursory knowledge of the rogue since he seems to recklessly throw himself into dangerous situations but those who know him better know he just doesn't think much about the danger when he's doing those things.

Fury turns to Borric.  "We rest that means you and I will have to take the brunt of the watches."

[sblock=OOC]We could break the watches (if you think we need them) down as follows: Anna 2 hrs, Fury 3 hrs, Borric 3 hrs, Sylvain 2 hrs.  That way everyone gets enough sleep.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier & light stick

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]With TF's permission to go for one more encounter, I am in favor on doing that.  Depending on what it might be, Color Spray might not be necessary and Anna can stick with her other powers and we can even do a second one.

IIRC Syl has not used his Cure Hex on Borric yet either. So Let's make sure that Borric gets into the thick of things and takes the brunt of the attacks and see how it goes.[/sblock]Borric sticks on the point Fury made about ships, "Well, I had not thought of that. I don't feel right about just sitting here.  As long as we don't have another fookin' grick, I think I can handle most things.  I haven't even been scratched today."

"Besides, I don't feel comfortable camping if we have goblins or ogres up the stairs.  It would be very bad if they decide to come down here if most of us are asleep."

"Fury, I think you should at least take a sneaking peek and see."  He nods to the stairs.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anybody growing up in Venza would eventually realize that the storm is likely to keep people from trying to get to close to the shore as they wouldn't be able to reliably see the light even if it was there anyway. I will go ahead and warn you, if you scout ahead, plan on continuing on, the nature of the next floor is not one that will let you rest if you make your presence known. If you don't make your presence known, the chances of being bothered are quite slim, as nothing really cares to impede on the grick's territory for fear of becoming lunch.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case, feel free to tell Borric to pack sand and insist on resting.  I don't mind.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

Fury grins obviously pleased to be taking action, any kind of action, over inactivity.  "I can manage that."  He moves over to the stairwell and peers up as far as he can.  He tosses the stick still glowing with the _light_ spell he cast on it earlier up a couple of steps so that, hopefully, a faint glow reaches far enough up that he can see a little when he gets to the next landing.

Before heading up the stairs Fury pauses and the others hear him murmuring to himself, "No one shall see me; no one shall hear me; I shall pass through the crowd like a ghost; I am invisible."  To their surprise, none more surprised than Fury, he fades from view.  "Gods!" he exclaims.  Not knowing how long this mysterious favor will last Fury heads up the stairs.

[sblock=Actions]Here's hoping I can manage this without forcing us to continue past our ability...
Standard: cast _Vanish_ (2 round duration)
Move: up the stairs
Note: the Stealth check includes the -5 modifier for moving at normal speed.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 2, 2011)

"It might have be smart to let everyone recharg..." Syl trails off, seeing Fury vanish and head off scouting.  "Well, I guess that settles that, then," he says to no one in particular.  "Do you need more healing Anna?  I am doing okay, and Borric looks as healthy as he ever does." 

 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 24
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/3, 2nd 1/2
Hexes Remaining: Fortune used on Fury, Anna and Borric and Healing on Syl and Anna 
*In Hand:* Wand[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Gerald.  I was overeager.  I should've waited for everyone else to post before I had Fury head up the stairs. Hopefully he won't get everyone in trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2011)

When Fury gets to the second floor, he discovers it to be a large open room that appears to be where the officers attempted to train the poor sods assigned to this place how to fight halfway effectively. On the far side of the tower from the stairs, you see an area with several smaller rooms that you can hear someone making noise in and a faint trail of smoke. After a second or two of listening, you realize that the sound is someone chanting an incantation of some kind, and the smoke has a distinctly foul odor to it. Heading back down, you return downstairs to alert the others. 

Since you don't think the creature or creatures noticed you, and it doesn't look like anyone but the grick favors this floor, you set up a defensible position in the front office to rest. At some point you do hear noise outside the room in the main area, but nothing disturbs your rest, though you suspect that when you go upstairs, you better be ready for a fight.









*OOC:*


Map of the second floor will get posted later today after I have a chance to make it.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Haha,that's okay, GE.  I thought you had intended on going off and exploring the whole next level right now, and I was a little worried!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Nah, that's not my style.  I hog enough of the spotlight, I don't need to be the _only_ one in it.  Just a quick peek, then back down.  Sunshadow described it perfectly.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric removes his chain shirt pajamas and dons his hideous looking black platemail once again. Doing some stretching exercises to loosen his muscles, he is ready for action.

He asks, "Alright, how we going to tackle upstairs?  You want to try for stealth and lay down a some spells to catch them unawares, or just charge 'em, shock and awe style?"

"Before we leave this room, though, we should check carefully to make sure no one messed around last night and put a trip wire or something." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 3, 2011)

"Good thinking, Borric.  Let's be sure we are still secure here, before hitting the next level."









*OOC:*


Syl is gonna change a couple spells, I think.  New spells will be on my sheet linked in the first post.






 
 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2011)

Fury yawns and stretches and grins sheepishly when his stomach growls loudly.  "I'll check on that, Borric.  See what I can find."  He grins again.  "You know me; Straight-up, Shock and Awe.  But if you more strategically minded come up with a plan I'll go with it."

Having said his piece Fury begins cautiously looking around.

[sblock=Actions]Search for traps around our door, the door to the stairs, the bottom of the stairs and anywhere else anyone would suggest to look.  Grr, another 1. 

Note: I'm presuming we got 8 hours of sleep and have adjusted Fury's hp.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gah! I think you can try that one again.   It takes Borric 4 minutes to don his platemail, we can wait.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 3, 2011)

"I think I'm ok now, thank you."

Anna looks refreshed from her rest and eager to continue on. 

"Let's hope there's no more of those ghouls or gricks or what-have-you...  My focus is a bit narrow to keep dealing with those kinds of things at present moment..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 3, 2011)

After taking your time checking for traps, you discover nothing beyond the fact that the grick body has been dragged upstairs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Follows behind Fury as the floor appears to be clear of traps.  Seeing roasted grick gone, he speculates aloud, "Eh? You think they wanted to eat the carcass?"

"Well, let's go interrupt their breakfast.  I will try to be quiet as I follow right behind you, Fury.  Once we get to the top of the stairs, I want to see the layout before we make any plans."

"Of course, if we are spotted or heard, then it won't matter and we just take them."

When Fury moves ahead, Borric will follow.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2011)

Fury recoils at the thought.

"Eat that thing?!  I don't want to imagine it; thank you so very much, Borric."

Still shaking his head Fury draws his rapier and heads towards the stairs.  At the stair he'll slow his pace attempting to move as quietly as possible as well as continuing to search for surprises left for them by their night-time prowler.





[sblock=Actions]Move & Search[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Syl hops into his usual spot in the marching order, trying to follow silently behind the crew.  He made sure to give Fury a wide berth, so he would not disturb his friend's searching.
 
 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2011)

The 2nd floor is silent as the party climbs up the stairs. Fury and Anna both think they hear something skittering about for a second, but are unable to pinpoint anything. All of the doors are closed.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2011)

"You hear that?" whispers Fury.

Cautiously and slowly he advances until he reaches the door to his left.  He leans in until his ear is close to the door and he pauses to listen.





[sblock=Actions]Move: to E3 (+Stealth @ normal speed)
Move: listen at door[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is tempted to follow behind Fury, but holds position for now, not even trusting himself to speak.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 5, 2011)

Anna's eyes dart about nervously, and she shoots Syl a "that's not a good sound" look.

She waits anxiously, prepared to begin casting should something jump on Fury.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 7, 2011)

Syl shakes his head at Anna, letting her know he felt the same way, and to not say anything about it, lest their position surely be given away.
 
 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing happens as Fury moves forward to scout. Nothing seems particularly out of place and there is no noise from any of the smaller rooms detected.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric slowly takes a steps forward one at a time to be as quiet as possible.  He looks around and listens intently after every cautious step.  He makes his way up behind Fury, guisarme covering all three doors.

_OOC: Takign 20 on Perception +4, Take 10 on Stealth (-3).__ Move to F-4_.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (23 with shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Borric can't hear anything, but the construction of the walls, based on what you know of the rooms downstairs, is sound enough that quiet sounds could be blocked.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric motions for the other two to come forward.

He whispers, "What do you think?  Open the side doors first to make they are empty and then the center one straight ahead?"

He puts his polearm away and readies his shield.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2011)

Fury nods his agreement to Borric's plan then pulls out his tools to begin work on the doors, just in case he should find that they've been booby-trapped.  He'll check the one on the left first and if he doesn't find anything will draw his rapier once again and slowly open it.





[sblock=Actions]Note: gonna put all my rolls for searching and disabling (should that be necessary) in this post just in case there is nothing we can move along without everyone having to wait for my search & disable rolls.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

None of the doors appear trapped. The one on the left is locked with a good solid lock heavier than you would expect in this place, but you are still able to get through it with ease. The door on the right is also locked, but you are unable to get through that lock and stop before you do any permanent damage to it. The center door is also locked. 

When you open the left door, you find a small armory of weapons that could be used to deter random attacks, and by the empty slots, it appears that at least some of the inhabitants tried to fight back in the latest incursion as well, though it is doubtful any survived. The weapons are very basic in their construction, though still functional, and consists mostly of a variety of spears, javelins, and other simple weapons that could be fashioned by those who lived here.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2011)

Fury grunts obviously irritated.

"Locked, gods curse it!  And I can't get through these two.  Give me a minute or so; I think I can get them.  Keep an eye out; I'd hate to have some grick-lover split my skull open while I'm working."

He winks clearly joking around and sets back to work.





[sblock=Actions]My understanding is that you can retry open locks.  Not sure if I can take 10 or not.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]As long as you are close enough to the DC, you can retry, and I deliberately described it as no permanent damage because you were close enough. Otherwise the description would have been different. I don't think you can take 10 unless you have special training, but I could be wrong. I haven't read the entire skill description recently.[/sblock]

Taking a moment to collect his thoughts, Fury is able to able to bypass the remaining locks easily.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 7, 2011)

Anna moves forward, patiently waiting for Fury to do his thing.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2011)

"Easy as pie," mutters Fury as he manipulates the picks to open the locks.  Once the locks release he quickly stows his tools and draws his rapier once again.  As quietly as possible he'll open the door on the right side as Borric suggested so they can take a look around.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 7, 2011)

You see what appears to be a crude filthy looking bedroom setup in this room. On the north wall is another closed door, and in one of the corners is a filthy looking peasant child looking at you with her big doe eyes filled with terror and fear.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 8, 2011)

Syl makes a mental note to go back and check the small armory for any magical weapons that might have been picked over by the prior inhabitants.  He followed behind the group quietly, letting Fury do his thing.

"Hello, child, what are you doing in here all by yourself," he asked, not approaching too closely, expecting something strange with the child.
 
Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

The child seems to fixate on the Fury and Borric, apparently terrified of them. Fury detects something odd in her behavior, but is unable to pinpoint anything specific.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at the child queerly and remarks, "What the hell? She doesn't belong here at all.  It must be some trick. Can anyone see if there are magical auras around?  Maybe it is a demon with a magical disguise."

He stands ready, apprehensive.

[sblock=OOC]The locks on the doors, were they padlocks?  I am wondering if they were locked to keep people out only, or to keep people in and out.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]They were built into the doors and solid, but not overly heavy. Since the armory, such as it is, is on this floor, you think they were probably intended to keep random people out of rooms that at least at one time served a quasi military role, though the description you got from the militia report suggests they've probably served as little more than private spaces for the officers for quite some time now.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]So was the little girl locked in?  Or we just locked out and she could unlock the door from her side?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2011)

Fury scowls at the child.

"There's something a bit odd about this urchin.  I can't place it, but..."

He falls silent and continues to look down at the girl.  Fury's known a lot of urchins from Planks and he stands there trying to figure out what is different.  Finally he sighs and looks to the others with a shrug.

"I'm not so good with kids, girls especially.  Maybe one of you should have a go at talking to her.  And I haven't quite got the hang of the 'magic sight' thing, either..."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]The little girl was locked in unless she had a key to lock the door from the inside.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

Anna steps past Borric and Fury, waving them back.

"This just needs a woman's touch I think...."

Anna pauses a moment before approaching the child, then crouches low.

"Hi.  My name is Anna, can you tell me your name?  Don't worry about these fellows, they are here to protect us.  Nobody is going to hurt you...."

Diplomacy (1d20+11=20)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

The girl doesn't take her eyes off of the armored men, but calms down enough to reply. "I, I am Lykast. Is that evil creature lives upstairs dead?"


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

Anna raises an eyebrow and continues talking down the child.

"It's a pleasure to meet you Lykast.  We haven't been upstairs yet, but we are here to help.  Is there anything you can tell me about the creature?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

"It's a nasty wolf like creature that controls the goblins. He and his goblins appeared out of nowhere some days ago, and slaughtered everyone but me."


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

"Hmm.  How did you end up in here hon?  Did someone lock you in?"

[sblock=OOC] If this is what i think it is, I really hope I manage to level up to 3 before we fight it.... [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

"The creature kept me alive for some reason. After making me watch his goblins tear apart the bodies of the men killed, he locked me in here. Everyone once in a while, they throw in something that looks like food, but I resist trying to eat it as much as possible. I'm afraid of eating whatever the goblins prepare." The bits of half eaten body parts scattered around the room seem to back up her story. None of it looks like anything that you would want to eat.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

Anna turns to the rest of the group.

"It must be keeping her alive for some reason... I don't think i want to know what though.... What are we going to do from here?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 8, 2011)

"Are you hungry, dear?" Syl asks taking out some of his rations for teh child.  He also casts Detect Magic to see if there any any strange magical auras around the child, not 100% believing the story yet.


 Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 8, 2011)

She accepts the food though she seems unwillingly to let you get too close for very long. There are a couple of magical auras around her. One is transmutation, and the other you can't quite pinpoint.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 9, 2011)

Noticing Syl's spellcasting, Anna shoots him an inquisitive glance, eyebrow raised.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 9, 2011)

"There is something very strange.  Definite transmutation magic affecting the child, with something else, that I just can't place," he tells the others as the child continues to eat.


 Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric considers the story and asks a question of the little girl, trying to be a pleasant as possible, "Did this wolf thing talk?  Were they feeding him the men?"

After slaying one fiendish hound in his career, what's one more?  _If it bleeds it dies.  I just hope it doesn't make me flee like that little girl of a Paladin Iosef. That would be just fookin' embarrassing._

He asks some more questions, "Lykast, where did you come from and how did you end up here?"

[sblock=OOC]I think I know what it is too.  I just had one of my 3.5ed groups go against a Barghest.  Without magic weapons, that will not be an easy fight. Yet another encounter that will make me wish I had kept that MWK Greatsword. 

Can I please use all my DMC to advance Borric 2 levels and gain the half-dragon template? [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 9, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, it's a barghest, and I have taken into account the need for magic weapons. Be patient. Also feel free to include sense motive checks if you are suspicious.[/sblock]

"They fed themselves and the creature with the men, though as their chief, he seemed to get more than the others, as one would typically expect. I am here because my father was stationed here, and with Mother gone for several years now, he had no one to place me with. Father was out leading a hunting expedition when the attack came, and I haven't seen him since." Lycast seems to be relaxing a little bit, but the mention of the spells does seem to get her attention briefly.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2011)

Fury frowns as he continues to listen (and watch) but doesn't interrupt.  Finally, he figures he can still get something accomplished and he moves over to the door.  Again he puts his hear near it and listens before giving the door itself a once over for booby-traps.  If he thinks it checks out he'll see if it is locked.  He won't open the door but turns to his companions.

"So, what do we do with her?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 9, 2011)

"You may not want to go in there, the creature gets upset when anyone disturbs that room." Lycast starts to squirm and back out of the room as Fury works to unlock the door behind her. Fury can't hear anything behind it as he works and successfully picks the lock.

 [sblock=Sense Motive DC 16]There is something about her story that doesn't ring true.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 32]She is lying about the barghest getting upset about that room being disturbed, though she is certainly nervous about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 9, 2011)

Observing the strange child, Syl attempts to determine if there are any 'off' reactions from her during the conversation.

 Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric doesn't fully buy her story, "Lykast, something is not right about what you told us.  Perhaps you better tell us the whole truth."

He looks stern, not happy that she is potentially lying and he blocks her exit from the room while Fury is investigating to other door. He answers Fury's question, "If she doesn't come clean, Maybe we should considering tying her up, just to be safe. I am a bit mistrustful of magic."

Sense Motive (1d20+8=21)
Intimidate (1d20+3=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

The girl looks nervous at Borric's comments, and looks like she's preparing to bolt should anyone come too close.


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 11, 2011)

Anna gives Borric an exasperated look. 

"Say that a little louder why don't you...."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2011)

Fury shrugs.  He's gotten used to Borric's comments and this time at least thinks the man is right on the mark.  He draws his rapier.

"Keep an eye on her. I'm gonna see what's behind this door.  That wolf creature doesn't want anyone to mess with what's behind here then it's a good sign we should mess with it."

He reaches out and opens the door.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

As you say that, the girl seems to reach a decision and bolts for the stairs going down. When you open the door, you find a nice little treasure hoard.









*OOC:*


List of items will be forthcoming later today. I had planned on working it up this weekend, but the computer decided it wanted to be reformatted instead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


On my last post I had Borric block the door, so she should not have been able to just slip by.  Also she apparently ignored Borric's question.  Was that intentional?  If so, and she makes to escape, we need to roll Initiative.  Borric is going to stop her and attack.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Initiative is fine, PM, and yes, she deliberately stopped talking once you called her bluff. I will rule you were unable to completely stop her from getting out of the room as she already backing out after Fury's actions with the locked door, but that you were able to still stop her just as she stepped out of it. Also, pardon the nonupdated map. I will fix that when I get home to my other computer.







The party is up. If you attack her, be sure to include a will save.

[sblock=combat information]




Current Positions (until I can update map properly): Anna - F6; Borric - F5; Fury - D7; Lycast - E5; Sylvain - E3

Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 33/33 hp
 Fury: 32/32 hp
 Sylvain: 26/26 hp

 Lycast[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 11, 2011)

"Borric, don't injure the child," Syl intones, still not completely sure of what was going on with the strange little one.  "Somethings not right, but we aren't sure that she is bad or anything."


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Obviously the little girl is not what she appears to be as she ignores Borric's question and decides to make a run for it. Borric whips out his flail and remarks, "Not so fast.  Where do you think you're going?"

He swings the spiked ball low and hooks her ankle with the chain wrapping around it. He tries to yank her off her feet.

[sblock=Actions]Will Save (1d20+2=19)
*Free Action:* Quick draw MWK flail
*Move Action:* Move to F4
*Standard Action:* Improved Trip on Lycast; Trip with Flail (1d20+10=20) - I am assuming that will be good enough.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

The "little girl" emits a very audible and nasty hiss that is most un-little girl like as she dodges the flail trying to wrap around her feet. "You'll pay for that, fool." Borric notices that while the shape that the flail almost came in contact with is close to the visible shape of the "girl," it doesn't quite match; the actual shape has a bit too much bulk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric's fears and apprehensions are confirmed when he cannot trip her up.  He replies to Syl, "Don't hurt her?! Fook that!  She is NOT a little girl, but a demon in disguise! Kill it!"

[sblock=Actions]Dang, better than CMD20.  Maybe we should let her go. 
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=DC 20 Knowledge (nature)]You recall hearing about creatures in the swamp able to take on forms of others as well as other abilities. They are also known to be resistant to hostile magic. You think you may be facing one of these green hags, and that she is probably the creature that put together this current setup, or at least you are really hoping, because you don't want to meet anything that would be strong enough to order Lycast around.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


There is a very good chance that there will be a nice npc wandering the swamps to the south of Venza for future adventures.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 11, 2011)

"Well, I guess that settles it then," Syl remarks, hearing the strange inhuman noises being issed forth by the young child/thing.  


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh, and I will need spell resistance checks from anyone trying to use magic on her.







Sylvain, go ahead and act if you want to.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Was the Sea Hag Flat-footed on our turn?  If so her CMD would be 18 at that point.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wrong Hag type. You're dealing with a green hag, not a sea hag.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 11, 2011)

"Stop right there, Miss.  I believe I have figured out your secret and you are actually a green hag.  If you'd tell us what's going on here right now, I think we might allow you to return to your swamp without violence."


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Clever one, aren't we? Very well, I suppose it really isn't worth my life for the mostly worthless baubles that have showed up in the wrecks. Even the stuff that is worth anything requires access to proper buyers to worth my precious time, and the merrow are worthless for a lot of the stuff. As to what is going on, it should be obvious at this point; I arranged a deal with various groups to set up a money making gig, figuring that the navy would be too cheap to send in a cleanup crew that was actually competent. We'd either get loot from the ships or force the navy to pay a lot of money to us to maintain the light. Didn't figure anyone there would have the brains to call in competent outside help. But since you are here, I suppose I may as well deal with you. If you take out that blasted barghest Skrom and his whiny goblins, I will let you have what little valuable stuff I've saved up in the room your friend just unlocked as well as these potions of cure light wounds I still have left. This tower and the alliance needed to hold it is proving to be more trouble than it's wprth, but if I can get Skrom and his leeches out of my corner of the swamp, it'll be enough for me to call it even and leave your silly navy people alone."

The disgust in her voice makes it pretty obvious that Lycast is genuinely ready to ditch this failed project and go back to her normal activities in the swamp.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2011)

Fury doesn't know what the hell a green hag is; the girl doesn't look like an ugly old woman nor is she green.  But he'll trust Sylvain's word.  And since he thought there was something strange about the girl since they first met her when she starts talking Fury listens closely trying to figure out if she is weaving some sort of story.  Fury trys to keep her talking so he can figure this thing out.

"Your exploits have caused a lot of deaths.  Why should we let you go?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]If you as a player know what a monster is, please, keep it to yourself or put it in sblocks.  Twice now monster names (and sometimes powers) have been casually mentioned OOC.  My character wouldn't know, and I don't want to know what the monster is.  It takes away some of the enjoyment of playing through it for me.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

"I dare say that you have caused as many deaths as I have and for reasons that most people would find to be just as crass. As for letting me go, I could walk out anytime I felt like it, and you could little to stop me, especially if you want to be in fighting condition against Skrom." Lycast seems to have given up on the bluffs, as she is seems certain that despite the truth being known, her hand is still more than strong enough to deal with whatever you could throw at her long enough to get away.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 12, 2011)

"I am fine with letting you depart.  But you need to know, that if you come up with any other plans that involve the town, we'll be forced to come back out here and deal with it.  And neither of us would want that, I'm afraid," Syl explains, knowing that at this time, the monster is probably too tough for them to have a fighting chance against.  "We are here to finish the goblins and this barghest.  Since we both want the same thing, do you have any particular advice for us as we prepare to take it on?"

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

"There are some magic weapons in the loot room. Probably not what your fighters are used to using, but they should still be able to take advantage of them long enough to defeat Skrom. Otherwise, the next floor has plenty of places to bottleneck him into to keep him from your squishy types. And you won't find me here again any time soon. There are far too many other ways to get things out of the fools in these parts that involve much less headache and unwanted attention." With that, she disappears, and the last you hear from her is a final comment from the stairs, "You might want to take the pots off of the fire. For some reason, roasted grick doesn't appeal to most stomachs or noses. Don't know why personally; I find they make good stews." Looking into the "loot room," you find a lot of boxes of various trade goods that you think the militia would  be able to make good use of, but without the proper trade connections are vi rtually worthless to you. You do however, find a few items that could be of interest. There is a matching pair of +1 rapiers with carved seal head ivory hilts and a locked chest radiating magic. You also find by the steps a key ring and 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Lycast, opportunistic but realistic green hag CR 5 400 xp each

Loot
2 +1 rapiers, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, Pearl of Power (level 1), Wand of Prestidigitation (34 charges), Magicians Bag of Tricks (Top Hat)*: Rabbit (weasel stats - attach), Weasel, Turtle, Tiny Bird (Raven stats), Cat; 20% chance for each; 1100 gp[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric's watches Lycast leave in peace and part of him, the smarter part at least, thinks that is for the best.  

"I suppose I should be grateful that we were able to get rid of her with being killed ourselves.  I had thought for sure that I had hooked the little girl's ankle to take her feet out.  But if she could dodge that blow, she might have been more that we could handle."

"Anyone know anything about barghests?  Those magic stickers are not much to look at compared to some of my other weapons.

"What about the locked chest? Can you spell-casting types learn anything else about it, of should we try to open.  And by 'we', I mean Fury."

He puts his flail away and picks up a magic rapier to get a better look at the thing, a little skeptical about its worth in a fight

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

[Sblock=Leveling Up]With this encounter award, I make it 1100XP from encounters so far and about 40 days time.  Borric is within spitting distance of 4th level then.  4211 (Start) + 1100 + 600(40days * 15/day) = 5911XP
Instead of messing around for a week to run that clock up to hit 6000xp, I would like to just use a DMC to tack on 30 days right away.

Is this going to be okay for the Adventure, or should I hold off to keep things in balance?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=leveling up]Actually, the xp for that last encounter should be 400, not 300, so you can level without using a DMC. Just follow the rules listed at the beginning of the adventure, which you should be familiar with, as I borrowed them from you. Sylvain also gets to level now, and Anna should be able to after the next encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll level up Syl this evening.







Syl casts Detect Magic, to see if he can warn Fury about what sort of trap might be on that chest.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

It appears to be abjuration magic with several other auras inside the chest that you can't make out details of with the abjuration magic present.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2011)

"It was not a pleasure meeting you and I hope we don't meet again."

He smiles as the hag-girl leaves but won't check out the stuff until she is gone.  When he does he is as excited about the rapiers as Borric is skeptical.

"C'mon, these things take more skill to use than just smashing something over the head with a lump of iron.  And they are works of art!"

He makes a few practice lunges with one of the rapiers and nods approvingly.  Once he's played with his new toy enough he looks over to Anna and Sylvain.

"I suppose I should take a look at the chest.  Before I do, what can you tell me about it?  What magics do you see?  I'd rather not have my fingers burned off just minutes after getting this beauty."

He pats the ivory-hilted rapier that has already taken its place on his sword belt.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Fury, to say that chest has plenty of defensive magic on it would be quite an understatement.  The abjuration/defensive magic is so strong, I can't make out what other magic is included therein.  I'd be really careful opening that thing if I were you..."

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 3
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/3, 2nd 2/2
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 12, 2011)

Watching the hag depart, Anna mumbles something along the lines of

"Glad to see someone with SOME civility around here...."

before turning back to the group and awaiting their next move.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

"Thanks for the warning, Syl; I'll be careful.  I think I can do something with this, maybe."

Standing at least ten feet away Fury stares at the chest for a moment.  He mutters something and gets a look of intense concentration on his face.  Not entirely confident in his use of magic he'll kneel down in front of the chest, roll out his tools so that they are within easy reach and begin work on the chest from up close.





[sblock=Actions]cast _Sift_, examine chest for traps at range, move up and examine traps on the chest a second time at close range, disable traps (if necessary), unlock chest (if necessary)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

You don't find a trap, but you do realize very quickly that the lock has been augmented by _Arcane Lock_ and that the chest has had some magical waterproofing applied to it. You are able to get through the augmented lock as as if it wasn't even there, and are able to open the chest. Inside, you see the belongings of a traveling magician. There is a nice suit with matching top hat, a variety of props, most of which have been modified to assist in various tricks, and numerous other personal belongings. When you open the chest, the magic on the chest itself disappears, apparently a temporary application to protect it on the ship ride. You figure that the man who owned it has been turned into dinner by either the hag or the goblins by now. The top hat and one of a pair of matching batons glows with faint magic as does a real pearl on a string of nice looking, but mostly fake pearls wrapped around the top hat.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

Edited in response to edit above.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I missed the 34 to unlock it for some reason. I will amend the post.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric rolls his shoulders a bit feeling stronger now, after all this heavy adventuring. Since it was recommended that they use the pig stickers against Skrom, he will take Fury's word that they are good enough.  Though he still favors his 'mageslayer'.  

He grabs a healing potion as well and passes the rest around so each of them has one.  

"So what's with the stuff in the chest?  You guys think it might be useful?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Im a doofus and forgot to level Syl last night.  I want to do a Know. Arcana and Spellcraft for the items in the chest.  I will put a skill point into both of those when I level him this evening, so I am going to use +11 as a modifier instead of +10.







Syl looks at the magical items in the chest to determine if he can find the magical characteristics of those particular items.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

The wand is a wand of prestigitation, the pearl is a level 1 pearl of power, and the top hat has conjuration magic of some sort that you aren't immediately familiar with (as I'm still waiting for HM to give his ok on it).


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I just levelled Syl.  I understand I can't use the extra spells until we rest again for the night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Gerald007 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> DM, I just levelled Syl.  I understand I can't use the extra spells until we rest again for the night.



Since our DM is using the rules I published, that is not true.  You can prepare the spells right away, performing the required rituals as if you HAD rested.  Syl is not penalized for leveling up as a spellcaster.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Precisely, you don't have them automatically memorized, but you can fill the slots as if you had deliberately left them blank in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Awesome!  You can see in Syl's sheet his new spells.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

Fury pokes through the stuff while waiting of Sylvain to figure out its magical properties.  He's seen stuff like this on a street magician but he isn't sure how useful it is to one who isn't in that profession.

"Interesting.  You got it figured out yet, Syl?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Fury, you mgiht be interested in at least one of these items.  This pearl will let you cast another of your spells daily.  I already have one, but you or Anna could certainly get some real use out of it.  The wand allows the caster to cast a minor magick to do handy little things.  Fury, you might remember Zelena using it to clean herself off after one of our more unsavory adventures.  I'm still trying to figure out the hat.  It looks like it might be interesting, however!"


Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 13, 2011)

Anna's eyes widen a bit at the mention of the pearl.

"I'm certain I could find a use for that....  Fury you should most certainly take the wand though, I can already cast that spell at will, and it has served me well in the past."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the wand has 34 charges.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

"Oh, Zelena taught me that spell.  She did all sorts of interesting things with it that I'm still trying to work out."

Fury looks at the hat and frowns.

"I saw a street magician pull a rabbit out of a hat once.  Fool was in Planks playing to a crowd of people who hadn't had a meal in who knows how long.  They smacked him over the head and took his rabbit and diced it up into a stew.  White Cloaks had to put down the near riot that started when that smell started wafting through the crowd.  Just wasn't enough to go around.  Not like a pleasant day on the Grand Piazza."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am guessing this might be like a bag of tricks, but out of the hat instead.  Only one way to find out...





 


"Good thinking, Fury.  Back up everyone, let's see what happens," Syl says as he reaches his hand into the hat to see if there was anything contained inside.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

With Fury's story on your mind, you reach in, and pull out a cute little fluffy white rabbit.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Well there you go!  I was hoping for something with a bit more ... fangs, but it's good to know we can use that as a distraaction in a pinch." 

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

"Those wizardly types are... strange."

Fury shakes his head baffled by the strange doings of wizards and glances around the room again.

"Shall we check out the center door?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric watches with amusement and almost asks about pulling out a busty bar wench that will do *things* for free.  In the end he decides to keep his mouth shut about those things for once.

"Maybe you can figure out how it works exactly once we are back in Venza.  I would hate to think we used up its powers on experimentation and rabbits."

"Once Syl is ready to go, let's open the door an go stick these fancy rapiers in the barghest's arse."

_OOC: Delay long enough for Syl to prepare his new spells._

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (21 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

As you stand by the remaining door, you start to get a very strong whiff of something rather pungent and unpleasant from behind it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

Fury waits patiently while Sylvain communes with Waltor.  The more he gets to know Sylvain the stranger he thinks the man is.  When Syl is ready Fury will stand up, dust off the seat of his pants and move to the door.  He wrinkles his nose as he reaches out to open it.

"You smell that?" he whispers.





[sblock=Actions]Fury's rolls to check the center door for traps are HERE.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

The door already being unlocked from Fury's earlier explorations of the area, he opens the door, and almost retches at the smell of something foul cooking mingling with the smell of multiple decomposing bodies. The dismemembered body of the party's late foe is just one of several filling this two room suite that have spaces in the walls that would have been windows once upon a time, but have been fully filled in since (the treasure room also had several such changes in the stonework). There are a couple of fire pits with pots, one of which is lit and cooking bits of what you guess to be grick based on Lycast's final comment, but otherwise have no way of distinguishing it from the other body parts lying scattered about her kitchen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric wrinkles his nose at the stench.

"Well, that answers my question on whether grick would be tasty. A definite NO for me at least."

He peers over Fury's shoulder and looks for signs of this barghest, but finds nothing but badly stewing monster. Holding his nose, he waits for the scout to be finished so they can move along upstairs to deal with Skrom.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

Fury grimaces at the horrendous stench emanating from Lycast's cookpots as he pulls it from the fire.

"Ugh!  This is disgusting.  Let's leave this place to air out a little; I'd like to take out this 'barkless' or whatever you called it.  It sounds just as dangerous as that Lycast girl."

If everyone is ready to go Fury will once again head for the stairs.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 14, 2011)

"Sorry guys," Syl apologized to the group, standing from his hourlong commune with Waltor.  For those watching, the scorpion and the witch seemed to be communicating without speaking, and playing a strange game of almost like patty cake, with Syl tapping on the scorpions claws.  A strange sight indeed for those unused to watching it.  "Waltor's slow on the uptick sometime," he laughed, patting his familiar on the head as he prepared to move on.

He fell in line behind the group and followed them to see what was quite a disgusting kitchen style room.  "Please, let's get out of this place.  The smell is killing me." 

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric chuckles, "Yeah, you look a little green.  Reminds me of when we were in that dirty brothel.  That fat sow, Sookie, was a little unkempt and in need of a bath or three, with breathe that could curl your nose hairs."

"She sure fancied you, eh? I thought you were going to hurl when she started going to work on you front and back."

"It could be worse, she could be here, tonguing your throat and trying to feed you that putrid grick."

He takes up his position beside or behind Fury as they head upstairs to do their 'shock and awe' approach on the fell creature Skrom.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to be out of town this weekend at a family reunion, so I will post the map for the next floor sometime Monday.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


LOL @ Borric. As soon as I posted that last one, I started laughing as I figured a brothel tale was coming up!







Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Campaign Cartographer is not wanting to cooperate with reloading, and I won't have time to really play with it until tomorrow. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry to hear that.  I switched to RPTools (Map Tools) and never looked back.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm slowly transitioning, but I haven't figured out how to do the base maps on maptools yet, so  I still need campaign cartographer for that part.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

The stairwell on this floor also has a door leading out onto the plateau. All of the doors are currently closed.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2011)

Fury will head down the hallway to the open area.  If there is nothing there he will begin work on the first door to the left.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

The door is not locked or trapped.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2011)

Fury will open the door to see what is beyond.  If nothing he'll move to the next door and continue checking from left to right until he finds something of interest.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric whispers, "Come out , come out, wherever you fookin' are. Stinkin' bastard, Skrom."

He stays at the stairs while Fury listens at all the doors, waiting for the rogue to signal him to come forward.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 21, 2011)

When Fury goes to open the door, he gets a small shortsword jabbed roughly in his direction as a goblin curses the missed attempt.

That would be initiative, folks. The party is up.

[sblock=map & combat information]




The door in front of Fury is currently open, the rest are closed.

Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 32/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblin[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 21, 2011)

Syl hears the commotion and sees the goblin strike at Fury.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

Fury curses at the surprise attack and instinctually jabs back at the goblin.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 32
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgot my move action...

After stabbing at the goblin Fury rolls backwards (to F5) to open up the floor so the rest of his companions can move in.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 32
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric sees Fury tumble backwards after engaging something.  He moves forward and calls over his shoulder, "I suggest you two stay behind me and be on the lookout for that Skrom beast."

He stops at the opening to the area ahead and prepares to stab at the creature when it comes out in pursuit of Fury.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking
*Move Action:*  Move to G4
*Standard Action:* Readied attack; +1 Rapier (1d20+8=18,  1d6+4=6)

The readied attack will trigger if the goblin enters F4 or if he decides to move from F3 to E4 instead. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 21, 2011)

Anna follows closely behind Borric (H4), not liking the cramped quarters one bit.  

"I'll watch the other doors!" she exclaims, wishing she had some magical way of dealing with opponents in close quarters...

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 6/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 22, 2011)

As Fury steps back and the rest of the party moves up the hall, the rest of the doors open to reveal more goblins that step out into the vestibule. The goblin in the middle appears to be their chief. All four goblins within reach of Fury attack, as one attacks Borric around the corner. Only the chief hits, but he lands a nasty blow dealing 13 points of damage as his shortsword finds a soft spot in Fury's armor.

[sblock=map & combat information]




All of the interior doors are open.
[/sblock][sblock=map & combat information]
Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 19/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblin: F3 - 4 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge (the planes) DC 19]You recall that Barghests have the ability to take the form of wolves and goblins and have some nasty spell like abilities to boot.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2011)

Fury curses as the blade pierces his armor and deals a nasty wound.  "Gods curse you, you green-skinned mud-lover!"  Knowing he could soon be surrounded and not seeing much choice, he steps up and attacks wildly targeting the chieftan.





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack
Move: none
Free: 5 ft. step to E5[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric calls behind him, "Go ahead and try your sleep spells and such to get the little bastards.  I will step up and keep them from getting at you. Fury and I will try to take down the chief."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & delay
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* 

Since Fury already hit, I am waiting to see if Syl is going to use a hex or a spell.  Then Borric will step up to allow for Anna to color spray from G4 and take out those three on the left if that's her plan.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 22, 2011)

Syl begins the preparations to allow his sleep spell to target the goblins he is able to see.  "Be careful.  Barghests are known to be shape shifters.  The chief might be more than goblin, so be aware!"









*OOC:*


Start casting Sleep this round. Will DC 16.








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric steps up and tries to skewer this alleged shape shifter.  But the flimsy blade is just not his preferred weapon of choice.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft step to F4
*Move Action:*   None 
*Standard Action: *Melee attack on chief; +1 Rapier (1d20+8=14,  1d6+4=8) I assume a miss. 

I assume Syl is going to deal with the goblins on the right.  Fury and Borric have more HD so will be unaffected I am sure. No worries on fratricide. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 22, 2011)

Anna steps up to where Borric had stood a moment before, finally seeing an opening.  Peeking her head the wall, she quickly mutters an incantation and throws out her hand, sending a cone of blinding light into the goblins on the left side. 

[sblock=Actions] Moving to G4, casting color spray on the three goblins to the left. DC 16[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 5/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 23, 2011)

Two of the goblins hit by the color spray go down, though one farthest way shrugs it off. Seeing that and hearing another person uttering mumbo jumbo, the goblins take what attacks they can before stepping back and closing the doors beside them. The chief also takes a 5' step back and closes the door, so the only doors remaining open are the ones by the two incapacitated by the color spray.

[sblock=map & combat information]





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 19/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblin: F2 - color sprayed, F3 - 4 damage, color sprayed[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


How did the chief get away?  5-ft step puts him behind the door at D4.  He cannot take normal movement after that unless I am missing something.  If he used a Withdrawl Action to go past to D0 instead, Borric still gets an AoO.

I have ideas how to keep after the chief, but it depends on where he went. 
If he is at D0, Anna can open the door from F2 and Syl can discharge his Sleep spell in that room.  If the goblin minion goes down, Borric can charge after the Chief.  A Fortune Hex can help ensure he hits this time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


5' step back, move action to close the door, standard action to dimension door.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2011)

Not wanting to go charging off on his own Fury looks back at Borric, Sylvain & Anna.  "You say the big goblin could be Skrum or whatever his name is?  We should be after him before he has a chance to heal."  He puts his hand on the latch prepared to throw it open in pursuit of the goblin-barghest.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Ahh, the Dimension Door.  I assume we saw him pop into existence at D0 before his minion shut the door then.





Borric snarls, "Fookers are runnin'. Someone open that door and Syl can try to put them asleep in there. Maybe I can get at the chief yet. He is in there!"

The fighter is gesturing at the closed door to his left, next to the unconscious goblin from Anna's spell.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & delay
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* 

Already suggested some tactics. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 24, 2011)

Anna moves to the door Borric indicates, and grabs the latch.  She pulls hard on the door, trying to swing it open and step behind it, keeping the door in between her and whatever may be on the other side.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 5/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


There's a chance you saw him reappear. I would say that would require a DC 20 perception check since there were multiple obstructions in the way and it occurred as the door was being closed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perception (1d20+5=15), I guess Borric didn't see.  But still logically, the actions for Anna and Syl could be justified and once the door is opened the situation is revealed.

I am waiting for Syl.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 25, 2011)

After Anna threw the door open, Syl tried to see any hint of goblin to help him target his spell.  









*OOC:*


Any chance I could try Perception to see if I could see a target before my spell goes off?








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Your spell doesn't go off until the beginning of your next turn.  If I act ahead of you and open the door, like I did, your spell doesn't have to fizzle


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Edited my last post.  Thanks TF.  Real life's been busy lately, and I haven't been paying the best attention to all the posts.








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Fury, not being at an angle where it would be likely to have seen the goblin-barghest, is confused at Anna's move towards the other door.  Moments after she throws opens the door to the left, Fury throws open the door (at D4) expecting that they would go into the central room after the biggest threat.  He steps forward warily expecting an ambush of some sort.  Not finding what he expected...

"What the...?!"





[sblock=OOC]Maybe if we find out he's not in the room where expected we can move along to teh other door.  Of course, if there's something _else_ in there I just possibly made a strategic error...  But since we seem to be at a kind of a stand still I figure a wrong action is better than no action at all.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]With both doors open now, we can see the chief and I am waiting to see if the little goblin falls asleep or not from Syl's spell.  But, that is a Free Action on the witch's part.  He can still take the rest of his turn and I was wondering if Syl is going to use a Fortune Hex or not. But, that would not be a good move if the goblin makes its Save and doesn't fall asleep.

Fury should have a Standard action remaining too, yes? 

Anyway, Borric is going last.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I am waiting for a bit of descriptive text before finishing Fury's actions.  Also, in case any of you missed it, Sunshadow posted he's been having computer problems and is on a different computer and will have slower posting for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2011)

The regular goblin starts to yawn, but the presence of the chief gives him a great deal of incentive to not let it overwhelm him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


I guess Borric will have to try and remove the minion then. Perhaps that swarm spell of Syl's would work to keep the barghest occupied, maybe. 





Borric snarls, "Damn, he is still up!"

The fighter moves forward and buries the pig sticker into the goblin's chest.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   Move to E2
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Gob @ E1; +1 Rapier (1d20+8=23,  1d6+4=9)

Already suggested some tactics. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Finding nothing threatening in the room where he expected the goblin-barghest Fury starts after Borric since he seems to know where to go.  He doesn't make it much further than a single step since Borric is clearing the goblin from the doorway in his efforts to get to the chief.

"Gods curse it all!  Can we _never_ fight in a space open enough to move around in?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric remarks wryly, "Be thankful we aren't fighting in a flooded basement again."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gerald007 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If its okay, I need a map before unleashing my Swarm spell, since I want to be sure to not clip anyone in its path.
> ...


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

"If I never see a flooded basement again I'll die a happy man."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC & Last Map]Maybe this helps.  But if the spell needs a clear line of sight (no time to look up right now , I think we are in the way already.
Anna at F2
Borric at E2
Fury at E3?






[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not wanting to crowd too much Fury would only move to E4 in order to give Borric space to take a step back should he need it.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]As soon as Sylvain finishes his action, I will update the map and the goblins' next actions. I managed to get the map software loaded onto my laptop.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Syl can move and see any enemies in the room, I'll target them with the sleep spell.  If I can't see anything, I will let the spell lapse and move forward with the rest of teh group and get ready to be more helpful next round hopefully!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 28, 2011)

The party moves to reopen doors and finds that the chief is no longer in the room you expected him to be in, but rather one room over. Sylvain tries to put the goblin blocking the door to sleep, but it resists so Borric has to step up and remove the obstacle to the chief. In response to the new threat, the chief suddenly seems to fade into the ether and back as he moves to the far end of the room. The goblins open their doors and from the cover of the corner attempt to throw javelins at Sylvain. One comes close, but gets caught on the corner as it leaves the goblin's hand.

Skrom has 50% concealment from physical attacks and individually targeted spells (low hits)

[sblock=DC 18 Spellcraft]The chief just cast Blink on himself.[/sblock]

[sblock=map & combat information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 19/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblin: F2 - color sprayed, F3 - 4 damage, color sprayed
Skrom: 15 damage; Blink[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

"Is it in there, Borric?  Shall we rush it?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric look through the doorway and sees the critter hiding in the corner, "Yeah, the blighter is in there, but he is doing something strange and I can see through him half the time. You and I can just about reach him to stick him though.  Maybe Anna, dazzling spray will work on him."

_OOC: Delay for the spell casters before moving next to Skrom._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 29, 2011)

Anna nods in agreement, moving into the room. (D0)

"You'd best be in front of me right quick!" she shouts, as she lets off another spray of blinding light from her hands.  (DC16)



[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Skrom laughs as the color washes over him. "Do you really think that a cheap parlor trick will work on me?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

Aside to Sylvain Fury says, "I may need that healing hex or a charge or two from that wand, Syl.  That thing hit me pretty hard last time."

Once the colors from Anna's spell have died down Fury dashes in to stab at the goblin-barghest.  He curses as his sword passes through the insubstantial beast.





[sblock=Actions]move: to B0
standard: attack w/ rapier[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric snarls, "Sonuvabitch! He won't go down will he."

The fighter moves forward and pokes the pig sticker at Skrom catching him in phase.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   Move to B1
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier (1d20+8=19,  1d6+4=6); 50% Miss (1d100=50)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ayl nods at Fury and uses his mystical healing power on his friend.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Skrom glares at Borric as the fighter just barely manages to land a solid blow. You see him concentrate a second, and a wave of despair radiates out from him before he disappears through the wall. The party can hear a lot of doors being shut as well.

I need a DC 16 Will save from everybody or you will take a -2 on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls. Also, Borric and Fury will get an AOO as he disappears from sight after their Will save attempt.

[sblock=map & combat information]





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 29/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblin: F2 - color sprayed(3, 2, 1), F3 - 4 damage, color sprayed (3, 2, 1)
Skrom: 21 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (5 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2011)

"Thank you for the healing, Syl.  I'm sure it's pointless, though.  This thing is clearly more powerful than we are and it'll hunt us through these stony rooms until it has killed us all."

Trying to shake off the pointlessness that has suddenly overwhelmed him Fury makes a half-hearted stab at the goblin-barghest.  Failing in his attack Fury wanders from the room only stopping to stare down at dazed goblin lying on the floor.





[sblock=Actions]Free: AoO
Move: go to F2[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric grits his teeth to fight through the wave of despair, but he cannot negate the effects.

The fighter swipes at Skrom as he disappears, and scratches him.

Borric exclaims, "Dammit!  Where did he go?  This is hopeless like punching holes in water. Who knew he would be so cowardly. Let's kill the easy ones then."

He moves back into the other room and tries to end one of the unconscious goblins.
[sblock=Actions]Will vs. Despair (1d20+2=15) - Close 
*AoO:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier (1d20+6=24,  1d6+2=3); Critical Confirmation +1 Rapier (1d20+6=11,  1d6+2=3); 50% Concealment (1d100=39)
*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   Move to E2
*Standard Action:* On unwounded goblin (prone included) at F2; +1 Rapier (1d20+10=13,  1d6+2=8)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 2, 2011)

Syl tries to fight off the magical effect that has clearly taken hold of the group.  "C'mon guys, we can take this thing!  The mageslayer is made of tougher stuff than this.  And Fury, you have that sweet new rapier.  Let's go try that out on this creature!"

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 3, 2011)

Unable to fight off the spell, Anna's shoulders visibly slump as she looks about the room, not seeing much that she can realistically help with.

Will Save (1d20+3=11)


[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]By my count Fury has a Standard action remaining and neither Anna or Syl are going to act this round.  

Perhaps Fury can stick the other unconscious goblin at F-3 so we don't have to fight him later when he wakes up.

I am thinking that we should maybe wait in the center room for the Goblins and Skrom to come out. Perhaps keep our Standard actions readied in case they come at us.  With doors closed they won't know we sitting there with readied attacks.[/sblock]Borric tries to believe the witch, but has a hard time.

He replies, "Maybe you are right, I dunno. Maybe we should just wait here for them to come after us."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I see that's true, PM.  Guess I overlooked it.







Fury continues to stare down at the unconscious goblin then suddenly and rather callously stabs it.

"Hmm.  Maybe this isn't so bad.  And on the bright side, Zelena isn't here to nag us about killing poor, defenseless goblins.  Waiting here sounds like a good idea, Borric.  Or we could pick off those goblins one by one, maybe."

Forgot to add the +1 damage for the magical rapier so his damage is actually 5 points No, wait: _also_ forgot the -2 to damage rolls for that dang despair, so, actual damage is 3!





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack goblin at F2[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 3, 2011)

"If we don't go looking for that thing, it will have plenty of time to reqroup and gather its defenses.  It's certainly not going to come out here asking us to kill it.  Buck up, let's go get it!"  Syl tried to inspire his friends, but realized he was not having much luck with that task.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does Sylvain plan on doing anything other than trying to revive his companion's spirits?


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nah, DM.  Syl is too smart to go poking around strange rooms without his group with him.  I guess we will wait until the effects wear off before following.








Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

Most of the party is overwhelmed by the despair that washes over them, but Sylvain manages to rally Fury and Borric enough to finish off the comatose goblins in the main hallway. None of the doors open as they watch and wait.

[sblock=map & combat information]





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 29/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblins: 
Skrom: 13 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (4 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2011)

Fury looks down at the dead goblins.  It took a couple of jabs but they finally did them in.  Once done he stares down at their sprawled corpses and a few tears roll down his cheek.

"Zelena was right.  I never should've killed them.  If we survive this I'll be a better person.

Who am I kidding?  No, I won't.  Everyone would be better off if I were dead.  I think I need to be alone."

He moves over to the door (F5) and throws it open to step inside.





[sblock=Actions]move: to door at F5
standard: open door[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 5, 2011)

A bolt flies at Fury and hits him directly in the chest, but the armor absorbs most of the damage, so the bolt only does 1 point of damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Eh? Borric or Fury?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I think the little buggers are waiting behind closed doors with readied attacks.  Best to not open a door standing right in front of it, maybe.  But then again, these are just goblins. 

But I still don't feel like chasing after the cowardly barghest.  While he is blinking, he will always be able to escape through walls to go drink his healing potions. And Borric is just too slow.[/sblock]Borric's despair doesn't extend to sympathy towards the little peons and he remarks, "Alone we are dead.  Just like these lil' bastards.  Maybe Skrom will run away and we will survive."

He moves up beside Fury, stowing his shield as he goes.  He shifts his pig sticker to his off hand and quickly draws a chakram.

Borric sends the whirling blade whizzing through the open door, sinking it into the goblin's chest.  He grips the rapier again with both hands.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & Quick draw Chakram
*Move Action:*   Move to F4 & Stow shield
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Gob at J6; Chakram (1d20+4=21, 1d8+1=5)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (24 with shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Rapier
*Condition in Effect:* Despair (-2Attack/Damage/Saves/Skill Checks)[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2011)

Oops! Not my turn yet


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fury took the bolt, not Borric. And as a note, the crushing despair will last six minutes.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


After Fury takes the bolt and goes after the goblin...







Syl intones the rest of the group to go help Fury.  "C'mon everyone, let's go help Fury.  Don't want him catching too many more of those arrows, do we?  









*OOC:*


If Fury moves into the room after the gobbie, Syl will take it on himslef to quickly follow him in and try to rally the troop to continue attacking the gobs fromt here.







Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 5, 2011)

Anna nods, more than a little fed up with goblins, wolf things, undead, slimy tentacle monsters and not having a decent bed to sleep in.

She Follows after Syl, wishing she knew how to cast a spell that would disintegrate the damned wolf thing, and maybe Borric the next time she caught him staring....

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2011)

The party fails to find Skrom, but they do find a goblin hiding in a corner that despite a valiant attempt to strike at Borric as he clings to life is unable to do much other than whimper.

[sblock=map & combat information]




The door to the room Borric is in is open.

Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 43/43 hp
 Fury: 29/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblins: 6 hp; j6: 5 damage
Skrom: 13 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (4 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2011)

Fury gapes at the bolt sticking out of his chest.  Then he feels just the faintest bit of anger stirring beneath the despair.  All he wanted was a place away from Borric's  constant, crude yammering, Sylvain and his skittering little disgusting bug, and the mocking good looks of Anna.  He rushes forward and stabs at the goblin.

"I'm going to kill you, vermin."





[sblock=OOC]Hey, it's the spell talking.  Really. [/sblock][sblock=Actions]move: to I6
standard: attack w/ rapier[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will delay, to let Anna or Syl try a cheap attack to finish of the goblin so Borric can move out of the room to go after another goblin.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 8, 2011)

Syl casts a sp[ell hoping to block the goblin from taking any actions.









*OOC:*


Cast Daze. DC 15.







Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does the goblin save?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still waiting on an attack roll from Fury. If he hits, it's dead, making Syl's use of the spell irrelevent; it only has 1 hp left.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


The attack roll is in my 'Out of Turn' post which I re-posted once it actually became Fury's turn.  To hit: AC 14. I presume that is a miss.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2011)

The goblin is completely mesmerized by the visual effects of Syl's spell, and finds himself unable to tear his eyes away from the scene, even after Syl is done with the casting, completely giving in to the spell.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


An update of who has yet to go in the round would be really useful; I'm not sure if it's time for Fury to go again or not.  It may seem redundant to do that with every DM post but I think it really helps keep things flowing.  Otherwise, we're just using our best guess as to whether we can go or not, particularly in drawn out combats like this one where it's easy to lose track of what's happened.  Thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]In determining my actions this round, I realized that the map is wrong.  Borric was at F4 (Same square Anna is at right now.)  He used a ranged attack. So I didn't need to delay. 

I would agree with GE on that one, but we should also help the DM by including OOC information on our character's actions as well.  Anna and Syl don't always do that and it is not clear when they are taking Free Action Talking out of turn or simply doing nothing.

There is a reason I always include my use of Free Actions, Move Actions, and Standard Actions in every combat post.  I urge those not doing that to do so.  That way we don't have to wait while the DM figures out if you actually acted this round or not.  

As Sunshadow21 is using the adventure rules that I adapted from AFg, I am surprised that they are not already in there.[/sblock]Borric sees that the goblin in front of Fury is practically dead and now dazed. 

He takes advantage and moves away, leaving a spot at the doorway clear for Anna to use her acid attack without him being in the way.

"I think you guys can handle this one, I am going to open the next door."

He opens the next door on his right.

_OOC: Anna is all that's left for this round._

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   Move from F4 to F6, Readying shield
*Standard Action:* Open door between F6 & F7[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 43
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Rapier & Shield
*Condition in Effect:* Despair (-2Attack/Damage/Saves/Skill Checks)[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 9, 2011)

Anna glowers at the goblin for a moment, before flinging a gob of acid at it.

[sblock=OOC] casting acid splash, no other actions.  Since there really isn't jack all I can do in this fight, if I don't have a target for color spray or sleep all I can do is follow along behind everyone. [/sblock]

Attack Roll (1d20+1=10)
Damage (if applicable) (1d3=1)
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Despite the party's failure to take out the one goblin, it is mesmerized by Sylvain's daze spell. When Borric goes to open the door at F-67, he, like Fury before him, gets a solid blow to the chest, though the armor keeps it from being much more than an irritant, and he takes 2 damage from it. Sylvain sees movement by the stairs, but it unable to determine what any specifics.

[sblock=map & combat information]





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 41/43 hp
 Fury: 29/32 hp
 Sylvain: 34/34 hp

 Goblins: 6 hp; j6: 5 damage
Skrom: 13 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (3 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2011)

Fury's brow furrows.  He isn't sure _why_ he's trying to kill the goblin.  Ok, he's knows why he just can't seem to rustle up the motivation to do so and makes a half-hearted stab at the poor creature.

"This is all rather pointless but I'm under contract, you see."





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack w/ rapier
move: ?[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

While not his best hit ever, Fury's attack is enough to get past the goblin's defenses and take him down.









*OOC:*


Fury can still move, and everyone else still to go.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2011)

Fury sighs after killing the goblin and gazes at it for a moment before joining his companions in the central room.

"Where the hells is this thing?  If it's not in there its gotta be in this room."

Fury does not, however, open the door.





[sblock=Actions]move: E6[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Oops*









*OOC:*


Stupid internet connection and buttons. 

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]re: the "blow". Was that a trap or a goblin's readied crossbow bolt hitting with a 20 against Borric's AC28?[/sblock]Borric ignores the minor wound and puts his shield away.  He pokes his head through the door to snarl at the goblin, "Come on out of there, ya coward."

Shifting his pig sticker to his off hand again, he quickly draws a chakram and sends the whirling blade whizzing across the room. He grips the rapier one more with two hands.

_OOC: Syl and Anna are left for the round._

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & Quick draw Chakram
*Move Action:*   Stow shield
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Gob at J7; Chakram (1d20+4=14, 1d8+1=2)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (26 with cover) (24 with shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 41
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 Rapier
*Condition in Effect:* Despair (-2Attack/Damage/Saves/Skill Checks)[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard Action-Cast Daze, DC 15.  No move action.  Free action-speech.







Seeing teh success his spell had on the last goblin, Syl again tries to paralyze the goblin, making it easy to be picked off by the rest of the party.  "Take it down, everyone!" he shouts.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury 
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Borric's attack bounces off the goblin's armor as Syl's spell knocks him senseless.









*OOC:*


The hit on Borric was the goblin getting lucky on his readied attack when he opened the door. Waiting on Anna to wrap up the round.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 10, 2011)

Cursing her poor luck, Anna flings another ball of acid at the goblin, but misses.

Attack Roll (touch) (1d20-1=8)









*OOC:*


casting acid splash, no other actions







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, Thursday night through Saturday I'll be away from ENWorld.  I'll resume posting late Saturday or some time on Sunday.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fury finishes off the one goblin and moves to where he thinks Skrom must be as Borric opens the other closed door. Sly and Anna move to where they can see Borric's target and try their respective spells, with mixed success. As they do that, the door in front of Fury opens and the desperate goblin there lands a solid hit through Fury's chest armor, but his weapon is so small and the angle so bad that even though it comes within inches of the heart, it still only does 2 damage. Meanwhile Syl sees a blink wolf like creature come bounding down the hall from the stairs, but is unable to avoid the creature's bite attempt, taking 10 damage as the creature pulls back his teeth and the blood starts flowing from the wound. Some of the earlier wounds Skrom had taken seem to have closed up since you last saw him.

[sblock=map & combat information]





Anna: 14/14 hp
 Borric: 41/43 hp
 Fury: 27/32 hp
 Sylvain: 24/34 hp

 Goblins: 6 hp; j7: dazed
Skrom: 13 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (2 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Syl and Anna would had to move in order to see the one goblin they knew about that was still alive, so I moved them as little as possible to make their actions possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Borric is intentionally provoking the AoO so Fury can move to F5 and flank Skrom.  If NPC'd that is the move I would like from Fury, please. 

If Skrom takes the AoO, then Syl can move to D5 and still hit the creature with a spell or something and at least potentially avoiding more attacks.





Borric sees the creature come up from behind and takes note of the wound it gave Syl, "Oy!  The blood it flows! Syl is going to die. Fury, help me get this wolf thing."

Despite the sadness gripping his heart, he readies his shield as he moves around the beast to the other side.  Then he strikes at the creature, but catches it out of phase and his rapier passes through it to no effect.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:*   Move to F3 via E5; Readying shield
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier (1d20+6=18,  1d6+2=6); 50% Miss (1d100=64)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 41
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Assuming the round plays out as Borrc listed, Syl will take the described move to get out of range of the monster. Standard Action- Fortune Hex on Borric. Move action as described in Borric's post. Free action-speech. This is out of order posting, but I have to be out for the next day as well. Sorry for having to bolt during the battle!







"Get this bastard off me!" Syl screams as the blood drips down his frame. "Knock the heck out of it, Borric," Syl exclaims, trying to keep his focus about him, adding a bit of luck to Borric's next attack action.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury and fortune n Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylvain grants Borric good fortune as the fighter moves around Skrom, drawing an attack that scrapes against his armor in the process, and Fury steps up to complete the flank. Borric comes close to hitting, but is unable to time the phasing quite right. Fury is unable to even do that well.









*OOC:*


Anna is up to finish the round. I too will be touch and go for the rest of the weekend. I need to get out of town for a break and there is an SCA event going on.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 13, 2011)

Surprised by the sudden reappearance of Skrom, Anna renews her assault on the goblin, scoring a hit with a glob of conjured acid.

1d20-1=18
1d3=2









*OOC:*


 Casting acid splash, no move action. 







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hope you are having/had a good time, sunshadow![/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm back and feeling much better after a mental break. I'll get a fresh map and actions posted when I get home from work today.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sylvain moves around to the large room, and Skrom  gets off an attack that goes wide as he is only paying half attention to  the witch. Anna fires off a glob of acid that goes by Fury's ear and lands right in Skrom's mouth, still open from his atttempt to bite Sylvain, causing a gurgled howl to arise from the beast. Skrom slashes at Borric before taking a 5' step back, and one claw manages to catch Borric's open armpit, dealing 8 points of damage as it sinks into the flesh underneath Borric's armor. The two remaining goblins both fire crossbow bolts, one at Fury and one at Anna, the one on Fury goes wide, but the one aimed towards Anna hits an arm and does 5 damage.

 [sblock=map & combat information]






 Anna: 9/14 hp
  Borric: 33/43 hp
  Fury: 27/32 hp
  Sylvain: 24/34 hp

  Goblins: 6 hp
 Skrom: 15 damage, lightly wounded; Blink (1 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Before either Fury or Borric steps to F4, Syl should go first.  Since we both cannot get a decent shot at him, Fury can break off and take a minion instead?


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard Action-Cast Enlarge Person.  Move action-Move to E 3.  Free action-speech.







Remembering a trick he had recently learned, Sylvain moves to Borric and casts a spell, duplicating his old friend, The Duke's ability to enlarge a combatant.  "Try this on for size, Borric.  Get it..size?...nevermind."  Upon completion of the spell, Borric turned much larger, increasing the size of his weapons, hoping to increase his abiliity to hurt the creature as well.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 Current: 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury  & fortune on Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Ooo, I did not know you had that spell.





Borric suddebly grows larger and exclaims, "What the fook!?  Oh yeah!  Look at me now, maybe this will help! I can reach the pissant now."

The enlarged fighter, stabs around the corner with his large rapier, but he cannot manage to connect with the creature, despite the good fortune Syl's hex provided.

Having missed, Borric suggests to Fury, "I would not stand in front of him, lad.  Make him move and come to us."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:* nothing  
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier(enlarged) (1d20+6=12,  1d8+3=6); Fortune Hex (1d20+6=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 33
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Fury takes a step back to try to force the creature to come to them instead of trying to poke it with his rapier around the corner.  He stabs at the goblin within his reach hoping to provoke the creature.

"Come out and play, Greenskin.  If you don't I'll be forced to poke holes in all your little buddies.  I might even feel bad about it."





[sblock=Actions]free: 5 ft. step to E6
standard: rapier atk on goblin[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll let it go this time, because I love the spell, but for future reference, enlarge person is a full round action, not a standard, and you had to move more than 5 feet to get where you could cast it and not impede Borric's growth.

Just waiting on Anna.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


My bad, DM, I never knew that was more than a standard action spell.  Sorry about that.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Most people don't. That's why I tend to give some latitude in respects to it.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 17, 2011)

Her eyes suddenly aflame with the fury of a thunderstorm, Anna levels her eyes at the goblin that loosed the bolt at her.  She takes several steps forward, an incantation pouring out of her lips, no longer in her own calm voice, but in something deeper, and seemingly not her own.

When in range of the goblin her spell crescendos, and she flings forward a wave of clashing colors toward the unfortunate creature.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the slow posts, I lost a friend and colleague earlier this week and it's been a rough couple of days.  Moving forward to G8, casting color spray DC 16







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2011)

[sblock=toasterferret]Sorry to hear about your friend.  Take care of yourself during this time and know that our thoughts are with you.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry to hear that; hope the rest of the week gets better.







Skrom snarls, in what sounds like a laugh for him, as Borric is enlarged and still manages to miss. Fury steps over to the goblin in the doorway and fails to hit, but does scare the goblin enough to cause the goblin to retreat hastily back to the corner of the room. The goblin that hit Anna tries to fight off the wave of color washing over him, and for a second it looks like he might succeed, but he fails at the last minute, and falls to floor, out cold. Skrom, for his part, lashes out with a full attack at Borric, and sinks both claws into the enlarged fighter's leg, doing 13 damage as Borric as to fight to stay standing. To Borric's relief, Skrom finally becomes solid again at the same time.

[sblock=map & combat information]





 Anna: 9/14 hp; crushing despair
  Borric: 20/43 hp; enlarged; crushing despair
  Fury: 27/32 hp; crushing despair
  Sylvain: 24/34 hp

  Goblins: 6 hp; j7 - color sprayed
 Skrom: 15 damage, lightly wounded[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard Action- Healing Hex on Borric. Move action- back through the open door to D1. Free action-None.







Syl tries to keep the large warrior standing long enough for him to do some real damage with his weapon.  He uses one of his healing abilities on his friend, and then steps back out of the way.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 24
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury and Borric and fortune on Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Syl move out of the way so Borric can step back 5ft, pls.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Edited my last post, pm...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am still AFK, GE. If you want to post your actions to take place after Borric's, I will step back to gain cover from Skrom and open up the square to attack him for Fury.  But I was hoping the bugger would step up to F4 again.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2011)

Fury grins.  The creature is making it hellishly difficult to get to and he is beginning to feel that _jangle_ that heralds an action that he's learned will end up heroically successful or a catastrophic failure.  The jangle is having a hard time against the magically induced ennui that Fury is feeling so he just isn't able to bring the flash.  If it doesn't work, however...

"Borric!  Take your shot then back off.  This gods-cursed thing isn't going to cooperate but we can each still get at it."





[sblock=Actions]Delay until Borric has taken his action and stepped back
standard: cast _Vanish_ (2 round duration)
move: to F4 (in preparation of an invisible attack first thing next round)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 27
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric stabs at the now unblinking creature.  But his luck is no better, "Ack! This is no good.  We cannot win!"

The enlarged fighter backs away a step to put the corner of the wall between him and the beast.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & 5ft step to E2/F3
*Move Action:* nothing  
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier(enlarged) (1d20+6=8, 1d8+3=8)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2011)

Fury casts his spell and vanishes from sight.  Stepping forward to engage the goblin-barghest he readies his attack for the next available moment.





[sblock=Actions]standard: cast _Vanish_ (2 round duration)
move: to F4 (in preparation of an invisible attack first thing next round)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 27
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 19, 2011)

Eyes still ablaze with a terrible fury, Anna moves forward to stand over the unconscious goblin , flinging a ball of roiling acid directly at it.

Attack Roll (1d20-1=17)Acid Splash (1d3=3)








*OOC:*


 Moving to I7, casting acid splash














*OOC:*


 Thanks for the thoughts guys, I appreciate it.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sylvain heals Borric before stepping back to give the large man room to maneuver, which Borric takes advantage of, trying to hit Skrom before stepping back to use the corner as protection. As Fury disappears, Skrom steps back worriedly and begins to blink again. Anna finishes off the unconscious goblin, and the remaining goblin cautiously moves forward, shooting a bolt at the enlarged fighter, burying a bolt solidly in Borric's armor, but failing to penetrate it completely. 

[sblock=map & combat information]






 Anna: 9/14 hp; crushing despair
  Borric: 33/43 hp; enlarged; crushing despair, large
  Fury: 27/32 hp; crushing despair
  Sylvain: 24/34 hp

  Goblin: 6 hp
 Skrom: 15 damage, lightly wounded; blinking (6 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric takes advantage of his reach and the creature's distraction as it activates its blinking to stab it for a light wound.

His follow-up attack is no good though. "For a creature that is supposed to be leading this fookin' tribe, he sure is cowardly."

[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *AoO (1d20+6=19,  1d8+3=5) - Concentration DC18
*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:* nothing  
*Standard Action:*  Melee attack on Barghest; +1 Rapier (1d20+6=10,  1d8+3=4)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Skrom just gives Borric a "Do you really think I'm stupid?" look as he manages to get the spell off after a moment's hesitation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With the beast blinking again, Borric calls out to Anna who is vulnerable, "Lass, you should get quickly back here so I can protect you.  The beast is able to go through walls again."

If she comes he will indicate she should go through the door with Syl.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2011)

Fury curses as the barghest resumes blinking and retreats.

"Let 'im have the damned lighthouse.  It's not worth my skin."

Fury, frustrated and angry and _despairing_ of success, moves to confront the goblin stabbing it through the heart with his rapier.

"Just killed your last minion, you yellow-bellied, Greenskin lover!"





[sblock=Actions]move: to E7
standard: attack goblin[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 27
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2011)

Anna takes a double move to E1


[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Based on our conversation in PMs, I don't think Syl is going to do an action this round.  Gerald007 is pretty busy RL too.  I think you can advance the round, SS21.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skrom disappears from the hallway into the wall beside him and reappears by Fury, making a successful bite attempt at foe who matches him in size, dealing 6 points of damage, using Fury as a shield of sorts from the other party members.

[sblock=map & combat information]





 Anna: 9/14 hp; crushing despair
  Borric: 33/43 hp; enlarged; crushing despair, large
  Fury: 21/32 hp; crushing despair
  Sylvain: 24/34 hp

 Skrom: 20 damage, moderately wounded; blinking (5 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Apologies, everyone.  Work is kicking my butt and I have been struggling to keep up.  PM is right in that Syl would not have taken an action last round.  I'll wait until the others go in this round, before posting Syl's action.  Sorry again...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't worry about it; real life comes before gaming.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2011)

Fury whirls to stab at the barghest hoping to catch the creature in phase then steps back to give Borric space to reach it.  Unfortunately it phases just seconds before Fury's blade would have struck home.





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack barghest
free: 5 foot step to D7[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 21
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


I think that 50 will mean you catch him in the material plane, GE. 





Borric takes a swipe at the creature before it passes through the wall, but he missed.

After seeing him appear again to go after Fury, he suggests, "You two want to try a few spells from right in front of me? I will move forward and attack afterwards."

[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *+1 Rapier (enlarged): 1d20+6=14, 1d8+3=4, 1d100=62
*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:* Delay
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perrin, it's all a matter of how you count it.  Since I posted in my roll that less than or equal to 50 is the miss then 50 is a miss.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah, that's what you meant.  Maybe it was the other game where SS21 said lower percentage was the favorable outcome.  I have been using 1-50 as a hit.  No worries, just trying to help.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


1-50 is good


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard Action- Cast Flaming Sphere.  Move action- Move to E4. Free action-Speech.







"Move out of the way, Borric, Anna," Syl yells, moving up to the front of the group.  "This is not working, so let's try something different," he says as he casts a spell, creating a small ball of flame to wink into existence directly on top of his enemy, hoping it takes effect and crisps up the monster.

DC 16 reflex save to resist.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 24
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury and Borric and fortune on Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Skrom barely manages to avoid the damage from the ball of flame, even as the floor starts to fill with the smell of roasted goblin as the ball of flame starts to cook the dead goblin at Skrom's feet, and the party is treated to a smell that would have made Lycast hungry, but pretty much anyone else sick to the stomach. Skrom is too focused on the fight to notice either way.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 24, 2011)

Moving up to F4, Anna flings a glob of acid at the creature.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric carries through on his plan to get into position to protect the spell casters and cover the lucky beast.

He laments, "We just cannot catch a break, he is dodging all our attacks and we cannot win."

The point of the fighter's pig sticker just cannot find the target within the flaming sphere.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to E5/F6
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Skrom; +1 Rapier(enlarged) (1d20+6=13,  1d8+3=6,  1d100=80)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaing[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

"Then we should retreat and make our way back to Venza before he kills us all."





[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 21
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Skrom takes a 5' step, attacking Fury with a fury that suggests he is getting as frustrated as his foes are. He lands 2 claws, dealing 14 damage total.

[sblock=map & combat information]





  Anna: 9/14 hp; crushing despair
   Borric: 33/43 hp; enlarged; crushing despair, large
   Fury: 7/32 hp; crushing despair
   Sylvain: 24/34 hp

  Skrom: 20 damage, moderately wounded; blinking (4 rounds)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard Action- None.  Move action- Reposition Flaming Sphere.  Free Action-Speech.







Syl repositions his spell, hoping that perhaps this round his spell will have an effect on the monster.  "Get out of there, Fury.  You can't handle that thing by yourself.  Get back here and let's go!"

DC 16 reflex save to resist.

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 24
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury and Borric and fortune on Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Skrom squeals as the fire pierces through the phasing, searing his flesh and muscles as his body burns.

Skrom: 38 damage; heavily wounded (7 hp left)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2011)

Fighting against the despair and the desire to flee Fury grits his teeth and attacks knowing that if they can't take the creature down within the next few seconds that he will probably end up barghest food.  He stabs furiously at the creature hoping against hope...

...to no avail.  The creature phases out just as he attacks and the rapier stabs through air.  Knowing he needs to get the creature to move so Borric can attack he tumbles to the back of the room.





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack barghest
move: tumble to A7 [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 27, 2011)

Not having a clear shot at the beast, Anna holds her ground.

We should leave this place! she shouts, The beast is too strong!









*OOC:*


no actions







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 9/14
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +1/+0/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/6 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was busy yesterday and I was waiting for Fury as well.





Borric waits until Fury gets out of the way, _the rogue is not looking too good and that bastard Skrom likes to pick on the weak. Almost like he is trying to cull the herd._

He complains, "Yes, this beast will probably get away and we will have to fight him all over again."

However, Borric get lucky and jabs the creature, catching him just right in phase.  However, the wound is still not enough to end the fight.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking 
*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Skrom; +1 Rapier (enlarged) (1d20+6=21, 1d8+3=5, 1d100=15[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 22 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -1 Size -2 Dex
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* Despair (-2 Attack, Damage, Skills, Saves), Enlarged (10ft reach/space, +2 Str, -2 Dex, Size=Large)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & +1 Rapier
*Chakram:* 4/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay yesterday.  I was struggling with what action I should take.  I wanted to play it safe and have Fury retreat but I couldn't seem to reconcile that action with how I feel I should play this character.  Fury is reckless and takes risks to accomplish his goals.  He may go down but he's counting on Sylvain to use healing magics to keep him alive.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skrom, whose bleeding is stopped only by the heat of the flames, is moved to raw hatred of the witch by the burning ball of fire, and tries to get to the miscreant by passing through the walls again, this time failing his timing spectacularly as he gets caught in the material phase and ends up bouncing off the wall, almost getting caught in the wall, and dying from his own self inflicted wounds, collapsing to the floor with a final furious howl before Borric can get a chance to strike at the exposed fiend.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Skrom and friends CR 6: 600 xp each

Treasure
2 anchor tokens, 2 bird tokens, 1 fan token, 1 tree token[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anna, you can level now, having earned enough xp at some point in the Skrom fight.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Awesome!!  What a freaking fight.  I love the way he went out by his own sword, so to speak...great job everyone.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

"Cortessa wither your green-skinned..."  Fury moves over to the dead barghest and kicks it repeatedly.  "Couldn't have the decency to die on my sword..."

Eventually the rogue vents his frustration enough that he looks around at the others.  "Let's get this over with; I'm ready for a glass of wine or three at the Dunn Wright."  Now that he isn't being threatened by vile monsters Fury will take a look around this level.  (Is there another floor or is this the top?)





[sblock=Actions]standard: attack barghest
move: tumble to A7 [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2011)

This floor is obviously the nice floor of the tower. The big room that Skrom was in at the start is a library/private officer lounge. There is also a chapel, infirmary, private quarters for the adept and the doctor, a meeting room, and guest quarters. Most of the rooms, while stripped of anything too valuable, are surprisingly intact, with the libary serving as a sort of throne room for Skrom. In one of the guest quarters, you find Skrom's nest, and a small bag with magic radiating from its contents. Otherwise, there are a few books of dubious moral value and a few books that might actually be worth reading on the bookshelves, but nothing of value to the party. Some of the windows on this floor even look like they are still operational.









*OOC:*


The stairs look like they go up to the top of the tower were the light is. There is also the door to the plateau.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shares Furies sentiments and helps remove the creature's head as well and waits to return normal size once more.

After recovering his chakram, he puts the magical pig-sticker away. Taking his time searching the floor and bodies, to loot everything of potential value possible, the despair that gripped him wears off and he becomes his usual self.  For better or for worse.

He remarks, "I think we should display the bastard's head on a sharpened pole at the entrance.  That will serve as a warning to other nefarious creatures, eh?"

"But with him killing himself trying to flee, it takes some of the joy out of naming Syl, 'Skrom Frier'.  Ummm, that sounds like a someone cooked up genitalia don't it?"

When they find some interesting items, he looks to the spell casters _(everyone else ) _to examine the treasures to tell them what they found.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Fury shakes his head.

"Don't look at me; I can tell when something is magical but beyond that... Never learned the trick of the rest."

He'll open the small bag and pick through the items examining them until he can determine which one is the magical one.  He'll offer it to Anna and Sylvain for their inspection.

He muses while he waits on the verdict.  "Sylvain, 'Barghest Broiler'?  'Goblin Toaster'?  Guess we could go with that old standby 'Slayer of Barghests'.  And that thing's head on a pole rates just under a few glasses of wine.  I like it." 





[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Inside the bag you see a dozen of small clay tokens of various shapes; six of them appear to still have magic.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Syl, Witch*

"The Barhest Broiler?  I think I can live with that.  The ladies back in town will have a field day with that!  Now let me take a look at that bag.  I'm sure that monster had a chance to procure a large chunk of treasure."  Syl takes the bags and looks at the items detecting as magical.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric contemplates the monickers as he is most likely the witch's wingman in the brothels when Syl tries to impress the whores.

Pointing to the crispy goblin minion, he remarks, "I think 'Goblin Toaster' would be more accurate, truth be told."

"If it ever got out that old Skrom managed to off himself, that might be easier to keep straight when we are too drunk to think beyond getting our manhood serviced."

Borric looks around for a suitable 'pole' to display Skrom's head.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

The tokens that are still magical include 2 anchor shaped tokens, a fan shaped token, a tree shaped token, and 2 bird shaped tokens. After studying them while the others wait for the despair to wear off, Sylvain remembers hearing about feather tokens, and realizes that these must be a variation of the concept fit for use at sea.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't know what happened DM, but I made 6 spellcraft rolls that somehow didn't make it in my last post.  Has the site been acting strange for anyone else the last week or so?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had trouble off and on yesterday myself.







Borric is able to find a pike in the armory that will suit his purposes; it's probably better at that than its supposed role of weapon, with its head looking like it would fall off after the first successful strike.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric mounts Skrom's head on the pike and carries it around for now.  Turning to the others, he asks, "If we have finished searching this floor, let's get out what's up stairs and out that door."

"Fury, since you don't look so good, and I am holding this nice impressive standard of Skrom's ugly head why don't I lead the way and make it a parade instead of stealth reconnaissance?"

Borric leads the way checking the tower and then the door to the plateau if there is nothing else of interest in the lighthouse.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are you going to the top of the tower where the beacon is or out onto the plateau?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Top of tower first, then Plateau.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any further preperations before you go up?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Fury agrees with Borric's caution and follows after the bigger man.  In fact, he'd gladly bring up the rear keeping an eye out for things sneaking up behind them.













*OOC:*


No special preparations on Fury's part.





[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 1, 2011)

Syl follows behind the group, worried that he did not have a way to heal Fury's injuries.  _He looks to be on his last legs..._ "Be careful, Fury.  Stay behind the rest of us."

Mini Stats: [sblock] Human Witch 4
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2

*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 Current: 24
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
Spells Remaining: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/3
Hexes Remaining: All except healing on Fury and Borric and fortune on Borric
*In Hand:* Nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 1, 2011)

Anna follows along closely behind in the rear, puzzling over some ideas that had occurred to her during the fight.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric smirks and nods in agreement with Syl, "Yeah, we don't want you to be breaking any precious fingernails, mate."

He will open the door and carefully looking ahead, before he takes a step.  Borric is not in a hurry to go stepping into any booby traps or anything.

_OOC: Perception(Searching) +5, take 20. Looking for traps and secret compartments._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

As you open the trap door at the top of the stairs, you come out on the top platform where a bunch of goblins on watch panic when they see you, and panic even more when they see Skrom's head.









*OOC:*


Map to come after work.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

The goblins blink as they take in the party's appearance and it's banner, seemingly paralzyed while they consider their fate and options. They are obviously here to look for trouble from other places than the tower itself.

[sblock=map & combat information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Beacon Platform is 10 feet above the rest of the tower, which has five foot high crenellations around it's edge. The red line is the ladder up to the platform; the gray line is a large reflector that can be raised or lowered, used to push the light out to sea on the 3 sides where it is needed. It currently is mostly down, with 2 feet showing beneath the tower top and the reflector, and 2 feet peaking out over the top of the beacon. Green outline is underneath the beacon. Otherwise, you can see twelve typical goblins giving you a very worried look.

  Anna: 9/14 hp
   Borric: 33/43 hp
   Fury: 7/32 hp
   Sylvain: 24/34 hp

  Goblins (12)
Goblin Leader/Adept[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would it be possible for me to get an approval on my level up request before continuing this encounter?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Toasterferret; I approved her level up.  So she should be good to go for this fight as SS21 said you could level up.





Borric looks around at all the goblins and mutters, "We are dumb fooks.  Should have done some healing before coming up here."

He looks at the goblins and takes in how they are armed and armored.

_OOC: I would like to know what we are dealing with for their weapons and armor/shields._

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 3, 2011)

Seeing the large group of goblins, and Fury having seen better days, Anna jumps into action.  She calls out in her most authoritative voice:

Put down your weapons!  Skrom is dead.  We won't hesitate to mount your heads on pikes with his if you resist us, but if you lay your arms down now you may leave unmolested!  If you resist we will do to you as we did to Skrom!  LAY. THEM. DOWN.

Anna's eyes burn as she throws the full force of her will behind those last three words, hoping her threat and the head of their leader on a pike might diffuse some sense into the goblin's thick skulls.









*OOC:*


Attempting to take 10 on a diplomacy check.  Result of 25.








[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 15/20
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +2/+1/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

The goblins that you can see are armed with shortbows and shortswords, and are wearing leather armor. The goblins closest to you lay their bows down and hold their swords in defensive postures, eyeing the door, definitely not wanting to fight, but not fully trusting the lack of a trap either. The rest just watch with nervous looks on their faces.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Okay, everyone stay calm. Like the pretty lady said, if you leave this place now, we will not attack you. You that have dropped your bows," Syl says as calmly as possible, "you are free to go, once we step aside. You may leave through this door. Slowly."









*OOC:*


 Add 2 more to that Diplomacy Score.  I think its 29 after Borric's help.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods thinking maybe talking their way out of this one might be a good idea. "Yeah, you should be reasonable.  This here is Skrom's head.  No kidding, we removed it from his shoulders.  Take a good look and do the smart thing."

He holds the pike out for them to get a good look up on the platform as well.

_Aid Another (1d20-1=19); Diplomacy up to 27._

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

As you talk, you see a slightly better equipped goblin with shaman type tattoos all over his body come out from behind the lowered deflector, and stare in horror at the head displayed. He screams something in goblin, and the others look back and forth between him and the party, uncertain of how to proceed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks up at the shaman and points the pike with Skrom's head on it towards the goblin, "Don't listen to him, he will be the first to die if you don't lay down your weapons and leave in peace."

He mutters over his shoulder, "Anna, you have a surprise to kill that shaman where he stands?  I can wing a chakram at him at the same time.  Maybe if he goes down, the others will surrender."









*OOC:*


I think we are waiting on Fury to try an Aid Another.
Does Borric have an opening to attack the Goblin Adept?
Also, not sure if you want a roll or not; But Borric's words are a bit Intimidating/Demoralizing   Intimidate (1d20+4=17)





[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay

*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2011)

Fury smiles and takes a step forward but not so much that it puts him out in the open ahead of the others.

As you can see, any agreement you might have had with Skrom is now no longer binding.  We are willing to allow you to return to your swampy homes but this tower is human territory."













*OOC:*


Good enough for Aid Another.  My count puts our Diplomacy at 31.





[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Most of the goblins start to warily move forward towards the door after laying down their bows. Once to the bottom of the ladder you can hear them flat out run the rest of the way out of the tower. Eventually all that remain is the shaman, who once more steps behind the reflector, and the 4 on the light platform, who remain defiant and confident that their height advantage will save them.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do I have LOS to hit the group with a sleep spell?  Also, will be away from my computer till tomorrow afternoon.  Great job with those aid another's guys!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


The remaining goblins have crouched down behind the reflector, so you would have to move around to one on of the sides.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With the majority of the goblins gone, Borric smiles wickedly, "Well, let's just deal with these others.  Anna and Syl, why don't you start those sleeping spells while they cannot see you."

"Then when you are ready, I will lead the way to the right and you can step up behind me to release the spells.  Maybe you can get them all."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


The remaining regular goblins are clumped together, so a sleep spell or something of a similiar radius would get all of them.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 5, 2011)

At Borric's suggestion, Anna begins her incantation.









*OOC:*


 Begin casting Sleep. 







[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 15/20
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +2/+1/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 3/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

The goblins all fire at Anna as soon as she begins to cast the spell, but are clearly more shaken they are letting on, with only one arrow even coming close to hitting Borric, and the other three flying well high of the party, landing somewhere off the edge of the tower. The effects of the spell are seen quickly. Only one of the goblins even has a fighting chance, and they all collapse to the platform, out cold. As you move around, you see no sign of the shaman.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 5, 2011)

Seeing that the Shaman has disappeared, Anna quickly casts a spell, searching the area for the tell-tale ripples of magic.









*OOC:*


 Detect magic when I'm able.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

As Anna detects magic, Fury spots an empty small flask sitting on a crude stool under the platform. Anna is able to pick up a weak illusion aura, but it is fading fast.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Great job Anna!  Now tell me where to drop my Sleep spell," he says, knowing she had located what was probably the shaman.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

She gets the impression that the shaman is probably no longer on the top of the tower, as the only aura she detects is rapidly fading.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Since the spell took out all but the shaman, Borric moves to stand in front of the stairs downward _(at J5)_, blocking escape. He keeps moving side to side, making sure no one can move past without touching him to do so.

He says, "Someone get up on the platform and finish off the sleeping ones before they awake.  I will try to keep our vanished friend from slipping past and escaping."

_OOC: Are there any other obvious ways down from this level?_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

OOC: Jumping


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

_OOC:  LOL, no kidding.  How far down is it?  Survivable?_


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

OOC: Parts of it are only down 20 feet to the plateau, so unpleasant, but doable for someone powerful like the shaman. The front part would require some kind of feather fall, being all the way down to the beach, but he did have a means of making himself invisible, so you can't completely rule that out, either.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2011)

Fury gazes up at the platform considering the odds that the shaman went invisible and _stayed_ up there so he could get the drop on whomever climbed up the ladder to deal with his goblin minions.

I didn't hear the greenskin jump so he's probably still up there.  I'll climb up there but, Syl, give me a shot with that wand before I do."





[sblock=Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 32  Current: 7
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +10 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


The shaman was never on the smaller platform. He was on the rooftop like yourself.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 6, 2011)

I think our magical friend has made his exit boys, his aura is fading rapidly.  Why don't you go take care of those unpleasantries up there? she says, pointing to the platform.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







sunshadow21 said:


> The shaman was never on the smaller platform. He was on the rooftop like yourself.



Man, I am confused.  This was never clearly stated before and would have changed things. 

The map and the description of actions made it appear that he was with the others.

My question about whether I had a clear shot at him was answered that he moved behind the deflector with the other 4 on the platform.  

If he was within striking distance, I would not have waited for the sleeping spell and attacked him as soon as the others had left.[/sblock]Still not entirely convinced the invisible shaman jumped or flew away, Borric remains blocking the stairway down for now.

He grumbles, "You might be right."

"These fookin' goblins are the sorriest of foes.  Not one of them had a back bone to stand and fight when they outnumbered us.  Cowards the lot of them.

"I say next time we find something more worthy of our skills, outside of the that Grick, which we weren't prepared for, this was a big disappointment."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

You dispatch the sleeping goblins easily enough. You find nothing else of interest on the tower itself. 

Looking down at the plateau you see a mostly flat, grassy field that ranges from ten to thirty feet in width and is about 100 yards long. The edge is surrounded by a crenelated wall and there are six stone pads for ballista, two of which are still there, though at this range, you can tell they are clearly not a threat to anybody. Other points of interest include several piles of wood alongside the tower, some of it clearly for inside, some of it clearly for the beacon, and a large folded up crane arm attached to the tower above the piles. There is also a small cave entrance, depressions that work together to colllect water, and send it down into the cave, though at ground level you doubt you would even think twice about them, a small ruined garden plot, and a decent sized stone building next to the garden plot. The goblins have a small war camp setup out here as well, and you realize you got lucky that you approached in dark, stormy conditions. 

When you go examine the plateau in greater detail, you find that the cave leads to a natural cistern, and has been expanded to include additional storage space. You see a rope hanging over the side near the war camp, and find about 1000 worth of trinkets, gems, baubles, and jewelry scattered throughout the camp, but the concentration is around the small make shift shrine and what was clearly the shaman's tent. In the cave, you find another 1300 gp of similar stuff collected by Skrom and the adept.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Goblin Lookouts CR 5: 400 xp each

Treasure
460 gp each of coins, gems, and jewelry[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=oops]







> Man, I am confused.  This was never clearly stated before and would have changed things.
> 
> The map and the description of actions made it appear that he was with the others.
> 
> ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


So... we are done then?





When the cowardly shaman fails to make an appearance and they finish searching the area where the cretins were holed up, Borric starts packing things into his back pack for the long walk back to Venza.

He is still carrying the head of Skrom on the pike. When the others look at him with curiosity, he replies, "One never knows when we might run into the little fookers again. This will give them perspective."

"Once we get back to Venza, we can have the thing posted out front of the Dunn Wright Inn as a trophy.  This bugger was a pain in the arse and we should get to brag about it at least."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 24 (22 without shield, 22 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 31
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 20 (22 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear) +5 CMD for enlarged
*Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Skrom's head on a pike
*Chakram:* 6/6 remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Depends on how much of the trip back and reporting to get paid people want to rp. I can wrap it up now if people want.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am fine with either way, DM.  And sorry Fury, I forgot I had your wand of CLW or I would have definitely used it on you a couple times.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fine either way here.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gerald, no problem, especially as the healing wasn't really needed.

As for wrap up, on a normal day I'd say let's play it out but I'm pretty worn out from being sick the past couple of days and would rather just wrap it up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll call it officially done, and get a wrap up post up tonight after I get home from my real life gaming session. Pendragon is awesome, if you haven't tried it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

As the party finishes searching the goblin camp, they see a small cutter navigate the wrecks and the reefs, landing at the farthest point of the beach, disgorging several militia who immediately secure the tower and start cataloging the wrecks. The captain of the cutter gives the party a uneventful ride back to Venza where they report back to the colonel, and are told that once the cataloging is done, the militia will send them their cut of the results along with whatever else the colonel was able to scrounge up.









*OOC:*


Time gp is reward + the cut from the cargo. I hope everyone enjoyed it despite the occasional frustrations.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, SS21.

Are we still waiting on the official totals of Treasure and XP awards?  I checked the first post and it looks to be still in progress.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm still working on all of the math.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Are numbers are slightly different sunshadow21(and that may have to due with time xp I'm not sure). Here is what I got for a breakdown please look it over and see if you can spot where we differ.

[sblock=Math]
*Encounters:*

*Fake Light* - 12 goblins; XP = 1,650 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 500gp]
*Beach attack* - 2 ghouls; XP = 800 (CR3) Treasure = 1,200gp [gave 400gp]
*Grick* - 1 grick; XP = 800 (CR3) Treasure = 1,200gp [gave 10 torches, 5 hooded lantern w/oil (1 pint) total = 35.6gp]
*Lycast *- green hag; XP = 1,600 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 2 +1 rapiers, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, Pearl of Power (level 1), Wand of Prestidigitation (34 charges), Top Hat of Tricks (bag of tricks, but value = 1,100gp) total = 7,195gp]
*Skrom and friends* - 1 barghest and 6 goblins; XP = 2,400 (CR6) [note should have been 2,010xp but extra XP added due to area] Treasure = 3,000gp [gave 2 anchor tokens, 2 bird tokens, 1 fan token, 1 tree token total = 1,300gp] 
*Lookouts *- 12 goblins; XP = 1,650 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 2,300gp]

*Total Encounter XP = 8900 (2225xp each)
Total Encounter GP = 11,700 (2,925gp each) gave out - 11,730.6
*
*Time XP(GP)*

Borric Starting XP 4,211 (LvL 3)
Anna Starting XP 1,394 (LvL 2)
Fury Starting XP 5,297 (LvL 3)
Sylvain Starting XP 4,302 (LvL 3)

_Time Tracker -[Name: starting xp + encounter xp + time to date xp(gp) = new total xp]_

Start Date to first encounter reward - May 29th - June 9th (12 days)

Borric: 4,211 + 412 + 180(204gp) = 4,803
Anna: 1,394 + 412 + 132(132gp) = 1,938
Fury: 5,297 + 412 + 180(204gp) = 5,889
Sylvain: 4,302 + 412 + 180(204gp) = 4,894

First encounter to second encounter reward - June 10th - June 16th (7 days)

Borric: 4,803 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 5,108
Anna: 1,938 + 200 + 77(77gp) = 2,215
Fury: 5,889 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 6,194* (LvL 4)*
Sylvain: 4,894 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 5,199

Second encounter to third encounter reward - June 17th - July 1st (15 days)

Borric: 5,108 + 200 + 225(255gp) = 5,533
Anna: 2,215 + 200 + 165(165gp) = 2,580
Fury: 6,194 + 200 + 330(375gp) = 6,724
Sylvain: 5,199 + 200 + 225(255gp) = 5,624

Third encounter to fourth encounter reward - July 2nd - July 12th (11 days)

Borric: 5,533 + 400 + 165(187gp) = 6,098 *(LvL 4)*
Anna: 2,580 + 400 + 121(121gp) = 3,101
Fury: 6,724 + 400 + 242(275gp) = 7,366
Sylvain: 5,624 + 400 + 165(187gp) = 6,189 *(LvL 4)*

Fourth encounter to fifth encounter reward - July 13th - August 28th (47 days)

Borric: 6,098 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 7,732
Anna: 3,101 + 209(209gp) = 3,310 *(reaches LvL 3 on July 31st)*
Anna: 3,310 + 600 + 420(476gp) = 4,330
Fury: 7,366 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 9,000
Sylvain: 6,189 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 7,823

Fifth encounter to End Date of the adventure - August 29th - September 8th (11 days)

Borric: 7,732 + 413 + 242(275gp) = 8,387 
Anna: 4,330 + 413 + 165(187gp) = 4,908
Fury: 9,000 + 413 + 242(275gp) = 9,655
Sylvain: 7,823 + 413 + 242(275gp) = 8,478

*Total Time XP:*

Borric 1,951
Anna 1,359
Fury 2,133
Sylvain 1,951

*Total Time GP:*

Borric 2,215
Anna 1,367
Fury 2,423
Sylvain 2,215
*
End cap totals earned for adventure:*

Borric 4,176xp - 5,140gp 
Anna 3,514xp - 4,292gp
Fury 4,358xp - 5,348gp
Sylvain 4,167xp - 5,140gp[/sblock]


HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

You put the first enounter with the goblins at CR 5 and added all the xp together before splitting it. I put the first encounter at CR 4 and split up the xp as I went. You also added up experience differently, which I still don't quite get.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

This goes back to the just add the xp of each monster to get the CR. 12 goblins at 135xp each is 1,620 (already found a mistake opps - I said it was 1,650xp).  That gives you a CR of 5 (1,600)

Darn messed that up my numbers are all off due to that 30 xp blunder.

I added all the encounter xp together only to get a total for the adventure. I then went and broke everything down.



> _Time Tracker -[Name: starting xp + encounter xp + time to date xp(gp) = new total xp]_
> 
> Start Date to first encounter reward - May 29th - June 9th (12 days)
> 
> ...



Example:

Time Tracker -[Name: starting xp + encounter xp + time to date xp(gp) = new total xp]

Borric: 4,211 + 412 + 180(204gp) = 4,803

This was to keep track of when a player reached a new level - to change time xp and gp.

I will have to go back and change all the numbers as they are 60 XP off (but I don't think that changes when a character reached a new level).

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that Paizo really needs to put out a small book just to cover the whole CR system and treasure placement. I know only DMs would need it, but done right, it would make a lot more people willing to DM. Right now, it's just a mess.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

It took me quite a while as I recall, but the more you do something the easier it becomes I guess - Ok new numbers.

[sblock=Math Rd-2]
*Encounters:*

*Fake Light *- 12 goblins; XP = 1,620 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 500gp]
*Beach attack* - 2 ghouls; XP = 800 (CR3) Treasure = 1,200gp [gave 400gp]
*Grick *- 1 grick; XP = 800 (CR3) Treasure = 1,200gp [gave 10 torches, 5 hooded lantern w/oil (1 pint) total = 35.6gp]
*Lycast* - green hag; XP = 1,600 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 2 +1 rapiers, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, Pearl of Power (level 1), Wand of Prestidigitation (34 charges), Top Hat of Tricks (bag of tricks, but vaule 1,100gp) total = 7,195gp]
*Skrom and friends *- 1 barghest and 6 goblins; XP = 2,400 (CR6) [note extra XP added due to area] Treasure = 3,000gp [gave 2 anchor tokens, 2 bird tokens, 1 fan token, 1 tree token total = 1,300gp] 
*Lookouts* - 12 goblins; XP = 1,620 (CR5) Treasure = 2,300gp [gave 2,300gp]

*Total Encounter XP = 8,840 (2,210xp each)
Total Encounter GP = 11,700 (2,925 each) gave - 11,730.6
*
*Time XP(GP)*

Borric Starting XP 4,211 (LvL 3)
Anna Starting XP 1,394 (LvL 2)
Fury Starting XP 5,297 (LvL 3)
Sylvain Starting XP 4,302 (LvL 3)

_Time Tracker -[Name: starting xp + encounter xp + time to date xp(gp) = new total xp]_

Start Date to first encounter reward - May 29th - June 9th (12 days)

Borric 4,211 + 405 + 180(204gp) = 4,796
Anna 1,394 + 405 + 132(132gp) = 1,931
Fury 5,297 + 405 + 180(204gp) = 5,882
Sylvain 4,302 + 405 + 180(204gp) = 4,887

First encounter to second encounter reward - June 10th - June 16th (7 days)

Borric 4,796 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 5,101
Anna 1,931 + 200 + 77(77gp) = 2,208
Fury 5,882 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 6,187 *(LvL 4)*
Sylvain 4,887 + 200 + 105(119gp) = 5,192

Second encounter to third encounter reward - June 17th - July 1st (15 days)

Borric 5,101 + 200 + 225(255gp) = 5,526
Anna 2,208 + 200 + 165(165gp) = 2,573
Fury 6,187 + 200 + 330(375gp) = 6,717
Sylvain 5,192 + 200 + 225(255gp) = 5,617

Third encounter to fourth encounter reward - July 2nd - July 12th (11 days)

Borric 5,526 + 400 + 165(187gp) = 6,091 *(LvL 4)*
Anna 2,573 + 400 + 121(121gp) = 3,094
Fury 6,717 + 400 + 242(275gp) = 7,359
Sylvain 5,617 + 400 + 165(187gp) = 6,182 *(LvL 4)*

Fourth encounter to fifth encounter reward - July 13th - August 28th (47 days)

Borric 6,091 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 7,725
Anna 3,094 + 209(209gp) = 3,303* (reaches LvL 3 on July 31st)*
Anna 3,303 + 600 + 420(476gp) = 4,327
Fury 7,359 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 8,993
Sylvain 6,182 + 600 + 1,034(1,175gp) = 7,816

Fifth encounter to End Date of the adventure - August 29th - September 8th (11 days)

Borric: 7,732 + 405 + 242(275gp) = 8,372
Anna: 4,330 + 405 + 165(187gp) = 4,893
Fury: 9,000 + 405 + 242(275gp) = 9,640
Sylvain: 7,823 + 405 + 242(275gp) = 8,463

*Total Time XP:*

Borric 1,951
Anna 1,359
Fury 2,133
Sylvain 1,951

*Total Time GP:*

Borric 2,215
Anna 1,367
Fury 2,423
Sylvain 2,215

*End cap totals earned for adventure:*

Borric 4,161xp - 5,140gp
Anna 3,499xp - 4,292gp
Fury 4,343xp - 5,348gp
Sylvain 4,161xp - 5,140gp[/sblock]

Found second mistake as I listed Sylvain's total xp earned wrong (fixed).


HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

Out of the treasure, I only took 1 CLW potion.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just took the gp value for Syl.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

I also posted back in the DWI too.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll take the pearl of power I, and subtract it from my gp value.


quick question, do i subtract the full value of the pearl, or the resale value?

edit: nvm, its useless to a spontaneous caster.  I'll take the gp value.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the run, SS







Fury is glad to limp back to Venza.  Or rather, he's glad to ride the ship back to Venza and limp down its boarding plank onto the walkways of the City of Glass once again.  Though not entirely pleased with the way things turned out, after all, Lycast and a goblin shaman escaped justice, Fury is quite taken with his new magical rapier.  He rubs his thumb over the smooth ivory hilt and smiles.  A few days of wine and relaxation in the Dunn Wright Inn and he'll be ready for his next big adventure.









*OOC:*


Fury will take one of the +1 rapiers and then his share of what coin is left after he takes the sword.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 11, 2011)

Final Totals:

Borric 4,161xp - 5,090gp, potion of cure light wounds
Anna 3,499xp - 4,292gp
Fury 4,343xp - 3,028gp, +1 ivory handled rapier
Sylvain 4,161xp - 5,140gp


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

I official approve the totals and wish to add.

DMC's rewarded to sunshadow21 - 7.21 (103 days @ 0.07 DMCs a day)

Great game everyone.

HM


----------

